# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة الخميس 16 يونيو

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ ينتفض ويغتال الاهلي شندي بثنائية ضفر ورمضان



استعاد المريخ نغمة الانتصارات في الدوري الممتاز عقب فوزه المستحق علي الاهلي شندي بأرضه بهدفين دون مقابل في اللقاء المؤجل من دوري سوداني الممتاز ف بعد مباراة قوية ومثيرة من الضيوف .. ونجح ضفر في وضع المريخ في المقدمة في شوط اللعب الاول لينجح رمضان عجب الهدف الثاني في شوط اللعب الثاني بالنتيجة يرتفع المريخ برصيده الي 36 نقطة ويتجمد الاهلي شندي في 32 نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برهان تية: قدمنا مباراة كبيرة أمام النمور واستحقينا الانتصار


أشاد الكابتن برهان تية المدير الفني للمريخ بالانتصار الذي حققه فريقه على أهلي شندي في المباراة المؤجلة من الفريقين من الدورة الأولى لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وقال برهان إن فريقه قدم مستوىً مميزاً طوال الشوطين جعله يفرض أسلوبه على منافسه ويجبره على قبول الخسارة على أرضه وأمام أنصاره لافتاً الى ان الانتصار على النمور جعل الفريق يعود في روح معنوية عالية ليستعد لمباراته المهمة أمام الهلال يوم الاثنين المقبل في ختام الدورة الأولى للممتاز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهلي شندي يشكو المريخ في ألوك


تقدم الاهلي شندي بإعتراض علي مشاركة لاعب المريخ ألوك اكيج قبل انطلاقة المباراة التي جمعت الطرفين مساء امس بشندي في الدوري الممتاز .. وسيتقدم اليوم بشكوي رسمية لاتحاد الكرة مصحوبة بالمستندات التي تدعم شكواه في عدم قانونية قيد اللاعب في كشوفات المريخ.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواجه الأولمبي ودياً مساء اليوم



يخوض المريخ تجربة ودية مساء اليوم على ملعبه بامدرمان أمام المنتخب الأولمبي يخصصها الجهاز الفني للاعبين البدلاء والعناصر التي لم تشارك في مباراة أهلي شندي مساء أمس في الدوري الممتاز والتي كسبها الأحمر بثنائية نظيفة وسيعمل الجهاز الفني للأحمر على تكثيف الجرعات التدريبيةللاعبين وتجهيز الفريق بشكل مثالي للقاء القمة الذي ينتظر الأحمر يوم الاثنين المقبل في ختام الدورة الاولى للممتاز.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
المهم النتيجة ..

* لم يكن غريباً ألا يقدم المريخ أمس العرض المنتظر أمام نظيره أهلي شندي في شندي رغم النتيجة القوية التي حققها (2/صفر)، وذلك نسبة للظروف التي تحيط به، ودخل بها المباراة.
* فهي ظروف صعبة تمثلت في كون المباراة أول مباراة له بعد طول توقف..
* وأول مباراة له في شهر الصيام المعظم..
* وأول مباراة لعدد من نجومه الجدد كألوك بوغبا وصلاح نمر وإبراهيم جعفر، إلى جانب الحارس القديم الجديد المعز محجوب..
* ولكن تبقى الحقيقة أن هنالك بعض التراخي والثقة الزائدة عن الحد ظهرا في أداء بعض اللاعبين في الشوط الأول بالذات..
* كعلاء الدين ومصعب عمر وأمير كمال مثلاً..
* كما ظهر بعض اللاعبين منفعلين أكثر من اللازم، وكانت النتيجة أن نال أبراهيم جعفر بطاقة صفراء لسبب لا يستحق.
* عموماً يمكن القول إن الفريق عموماً لا بأس عليه..
* وأن اللياقة البدنية جيدة نوعاً ما، بدليل صمود جميع اللاعبين حتى صافرة النهاية
* المعز محجوب أثبت في هذه المباراة أن الدهن في العتاقى..
* ثقة تامة، وثباتاً وخفة ورشاقة وقراءة جيدة لتصويبات الخصم..
* وإلى جانب ذلك نجح في أداء دور الكابتن على أحسن ما يكون، ولم تنقطع توجيهاته لزملائه المدافعين طوال الشوطين، مما كان له الأثر في أن ينتظم اداؤاهم في الشوط الثاني.
* الجهاز الفني كان موفقاً جدا في إرجاع رمضان عجب إلى خط الوسط لمساندة علاء الدين وكوفي في الجوانب الدفاعية..
* كما كان موفقاً في إدخال المهاجم المشاكس عنكبة الذي زاد من فاعلية خط الهجوم..
* وفي إدخال اللاعب الفنان مجدي عبداللطيف الذي نجح إلى حد كبير في تنظيم العابنا في منطقة المناورة..
* الحكم كان شجاعاً وجريئاً في مواجهة الكثير من حالات العنف غير القانوني، وإن كان يعاب عليه تراجعه عن منح مدافع الأهلي صدام البطاقة الصفراء الثانية وطرده من الملعب بالبطاقة الحمراء بعد الفاول الخطير الذي ارتكبه مع رمضان عجب وكاد ينهي به مسيرته في الملاعب لولا عناية المولى عز وجل .
* والغريب أن الحكم كان بصدد إخراج البطاقة الصفراء إلا أنه تراجع عن ذلك بعد أن تذكر أنه منحه بطاقة صفراء أولى إثر احتكاك مع لاعبنا إبراهيم جعفر .
* جماهير النمور خرجت كالعادة عن طورها وكادت تفسد جو المباراة، إلا أن الشرطة نجحت في إحتواء شغبها سريعاً لتخرج المباراة إلى بر الأمان.
* ليت الجهاز الفني يفكر في مباراة ودية سريعة يخوضها بالتشكيلة الأساسية لتكتسب الانسجام قبل مباراة القمة..
* أو على الأقل تؤدي تقسيمتين داخليتين أمام التشكيلة الرديفة.
* النعسان كان صاحياً جداً في المباراة، وتحرك في كل الجبهات مهاجماً ومدافعاً بكل بسالة..
* ختاماً أكدت مخرجات هذه المباراة على أن الفريق جاهز لمباراة القمة بنسبة لا نقول كاملة ولكنها كبيرة..
* المشكلة الوحيدة التي ربما تواجه الجهاز الفني هي أن الأساسيين أفضل من البدلاء، والبدلاء أفضل من الأساسيين، بمعنى أن أي لاعب شارك في مباراة أمس منذ البداية أو في الشوط الثاني، يمكن أن يكون أساسياً في التشكيلات المقبلة.
آخر السطور
* أداء التحكيم في مباراة الهلال والخرطوم الوطني أمس، لعله لفت نظر مجلس المريخ إلي ضرورة مخاطبة الاتحاد العام والمطالبة بتحكيم قوى الشخصية في لقاء القمة.
* هذا لا يعني أننا نشك في نزاهة حكامنا بقدر ما يعني أننا نتخوف من اختيار حكام ضعاف الشخصية لمباراة القمة يهابون صيحات الجماهير ويترددون في احتساب القرارات الشجاعة، ويتسببون في تغيير نتيجة المباراة.
* وكفى.

*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا للاخ الكريم كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يتخطي الأولاد بهدف بشة ويحلق في الصدارة

حقق الهلال فوزا صعبا علي ضيفه الخرطوم الوطني بهدف دون مقابل في اللقاء المؤجل من الدورة الاول من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بعد مباراة قوية ومثيرة من الجانبين واحرز هدف اللقاء الوحيد محمد احمد بشة في الدقيقة 37 فيما اهدر كاريكا ركلة جزاء بهذه النتيجة يتمسك الهلال بالصدارة برصيد 43 نقطة ويتجمد الخرطوم في 33 نقطة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم يطعن في شيبوب


تقدم الخرطوم الوطني بطعن لمراقب مباراته امام الهلال ضد اللاعب شرف شيبوب لعدم صحة تعاقده بالرغم من عدم مشاركة اللاعب في المباراة .. وتفيد المتابعات ان عدم مشاركة اللاعب عقب جلوسه احتياطيا ستلغي الشكوي مباشرة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يوضح: عدم مشاركة شيبوب امام الخرطوم ليس خوفا من الشكوي



أوضح المهندس عاطف النور مدير دائرة الكرة بنادي الهلال ان عدم مشاركة اللاعب شرف شيبوب امام الخرطوم الوطني بالامس وجلوسه احتياطيا ليس خوفا من الطعن الذي تقدم به الخرطوم في عدم قانونية مشاركة اللاعب حيث رأي الجهاز الفني الدفع باللاعب ابوعاقلة لتنفيذ بعض المهام المطلوبة منه وذكر ان تسجيل شيبوب في الهلال صحيح ولا غبار عليه.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يحسم صدارة النصف الأول من الدوري قبل لقاء القمة


حسم الهلال بالفوز الذي حققه على الخرطوم الوطني مساء اليوم بهدف صدارة النصف الأول من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بعد أن رفع رصيده الى 43 نقطة مبتعداً في الصدارة بفارق سبع نقاط عن نده المريخ الذي لديه مباراة مؤجلة امام هلال كادوقلي الى جانب لقاء القمة وبالتالي فإن المريخ حتى وإن كسب مباراتيه أمام هلال كادوقلي والهلال فسيرفع رصيده إلى 42 نقطة متأخراً عن الازرق بفارق نقطة، يذكر أن المريخ كان فاز على أهلي شندي مساء اليوم بهدفين نظيفين ليرفع رصيده إلى 36 نقطة وينفرد بالمركز الثاني للمسابقة بعد سقوط الخرطوم الوطني بالخسارة أمام الهلال.

*

----------


## الدلميت

*تشكر الحبيب الكسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يجتاز عقبة الاهلي شندي بهدفي ضفر و رمضان عجب

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
حقق المريخ فوزا غاليا و مسحتقا خارج القواعد على الاهلي شندي بهدفين دون مقابل في المباراة التي جمعتهما بشندي احرهما ضفر و رمضان عجب 
الشوط الاول
منذ بدايته وضح هدف المريخ وهو الوصول لشباك الحارس جاهد وقاد سلسلة من الهجمات الخطيرة على مرمي و كاد ان يحرز هدفا في الدقيقة الثالثة لكن كرة النعسان مرت فوق العارضة 
هدف لضفر
في الدقيقة السادسة احرز اللاعب ضفر هدف المريخ من كرة ثابتة نفذها باتقان كوفي من ركلة زاوية 
هدف ضائع للاهلي
في الدقيقة 23 كاد اللاعب نادر ان يحرز هدفا للاهلي لكن كرته علت العارضة بقليل
قاد المريخ هجمة خطيرة في الدقيقة 27 من تمريرة اللاعب نمر الطولية لكنه لم ينجح في خطف الكرة التي تسلمها الحارس جاهد
في الدقائق الاخيرة من الشوط الاول سيطر الاهلي علي الوسط و قاد سلسلة من الهجمات لكن دون خطورة لينتهي الشوط الاول بهدف للمريخ او في شوط اللعب الثاني واصل الاهلي شندي صحوته و قاد اكثر من هجمة خطير على مرمي المريخ تكسرت امام دفاعات المريخ 
هدف منقوض
نقض الحكم هدفا للمريخ احرزه اللاعب كوفي بحجة تواجده في التسلل
المريخ إعتمد على الهجمات المرتدة و التي لم تخلو من الخطورة بعكس النمور التي كثفت من طلعاتها الهجومية و عابها اللمسة الاخيرة 
هدف لرمضان
اطلق اللاعب رمضان عجب رصاصة الرحمة على الاهلي بهدف ثاني جاء في الدقيقة 60 من المباراة و في الدقيقة 75 توقفت المباراة لسبع دقائق بسبب شغب في المدرجات الشمالية الشرقية لتعود المباراة من جديد و يشكل الاهلي خطورة بالغة على المريخ ويحرمه المعز من هدفين محققين لكوكو و عيد مقدم لتنتهي المباراة بفوز الميخ بهدفين دون رد ليرتفع المريخ بنقاطه لــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ(36) نقطة في المركز الثاني بفارق 7 نقاط عن الهلال المتصدر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برهان تيه : خططنا لاحراز هدف سريع لارباك النمور 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 قال مدرب المريخ برهان تيه انهم خططوا لاحراز هدف سريع في شباك الاهلي مبينا ان الهدف السريع الذي احرزه اللاعب ضفر اراحنا و حول التوتر للاهلي و قال انه راضي عن اداء اللاعبين و سيعمل على علاج الاخطاء التي ظهرت قبل القمة و اشاد بدعم الجماهير للاعبين و قال كاننا نلعب في امدرمان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
معاذ ابو مؤيد
مجلس الوالي انعش نادينا والنيلين تستهتر بينا

كدي تعالو نتخيل
انو المباراة دي في عهد لجنة التدمير!!!!
نتخيل بس لي لحظات
عرفتو الفرق بين الكاش والنقة والنقاش!!!
دا حالتوا المجلس ماخش العظم ذي رمضان
تميتوا الخيال
شفتو الفرق
قروباتنا كان حاليا حتكون نار منقد وانتقاد وشتائم ومغادرات!!!
عرفتوا ليه كنا ننادي بالرحيل؟؟
عرفتوا قيمة جهاز فني مدرب ومساعد
عرفتوا قيمة مدير كرة هادي ورزين!!
عرفتوا يعني شنوا الروح المعنوية
عرفتوا الاطمئنان عند اللاعبين لمستحقاتهم المالية!!!
القصة ماقصة صورة في الجرايد
ولاقصة تخدير للجماهير انو المرتبات اندفعت
القصة انو اللاعب عارف قيمة المجلس المعاه،،،
دي القصة ياسادة
بين شاي مسيخ وشاي سكر ذيادة
وفي فرق بين شاي لشاي 
في لبتون علاق وفي شاي فلت مابنطاق يبقى ليك خشمك مر
دا احساس اللاعبين الان 
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
بس ماحننوم علي حلاوة الشاي 
وننسي المكملات ناس القرفة والهبهان والنعناع
يامجلسنا ناقصنا كتير
نبتدي من الملابس وشعار الفريق
لايعقل ان يكون دا شعار نادي المريخ!!!!
حنقول العافية درجات
لكن الشعار هو عنوان للنادي
وراحة نفسية للاعب
نمشي قدام حبة
محتاجين مدرب لياقة يخلي اللاعبين في لياقة عالية
عشان كدة وصيناكم سابقا
وحنوصيكم الان
جماهير نادي المريخ 
همها التيم بتاع الكورة فقط،،،،،،
زبطوا التيم واعدلوا الكيف
عشان الجماهير باكر معاكم بالمال تقيف،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
نجي لناس قناة النيلين 
معقولة لكن ؟؟؟
انتو جادين الدوري يكون حكر عليكم!!!
دا مستوي نقل مباريات
كل دول العالم حتى لو الدوري مستواه تعبان 
بتكون خدمة نقل المباريات كويسة
مصر القريبة دي ماعندهم جمهور
لكن قنواتهم مشكلة اقوى حضور 
وتقدر تتفرج المباراة في اكثر من قناة!!!!
الناس كسرت رقاب طباقتهم من اللف الكتير
صواميل الطباقة اتحلجت!!!!
انتو محتاجين ليكم مجلس ذي حق جمال الوالي يعمل ليكم انعاش!!!
لاصورة لاصوت 
طيب اسمها قناة كيف؟؟؟؟
قمة الاستهتار بالمشاهدة السوداني!!!!!
ارحمونا يرحمكم من في السماء
الدوري دا شيلوا منوا الاحتمار وبيعوه لشركة انتاج اعلامي تسوق الشارة لاكتر من قناة 
بعد داك نحن حرين نختار الاستديو التحليلي العاجبنا
ونختار المزيع العاجبنا
لكن تكونوا انتو مادة اجبارية علينا؟؟؟؟
عفوا قناة النيلين 
نحن في عام ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¦
وشاشتكم في عام مامعروف تابع لياتوا قرن من القرون الحجرية
نقل المباريات غلبكم عديل
حالتو المباراة داخل السودان!!!!!
حسوووووووووا حبة واغلبرا القناة دي اس حاجه تاني انشاء الله تقلبوها صحيفة ورقية،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
مسك الختام
العايز يستمتع بفريق كرة قدم جميل ساعد بالدعم لو بالقليل،،
ماتكون راقد في سريرك ومربط جيبك ومنتظر بطولة
اعطي الكيان واجبوا عليك
حتى لو جنية
الفرجه والرقاد من غير ماتدفع مابتلموا
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج ندعم ونشجع ونتفرج
يعني حتى شعارنا مقدمتوا الدعم بعد داك يجي التشجيع والفرجة
لو مادعمت ماتحلم بفريق جميل
ادعم وبعديها نشجع
جنيهك دا من اصل التشجيع
لو مفتكرين التشجيع صفقة وكواريك تكونوا ذي قناة النيلين!!!
تكونوا عايشين في القرون الحجرية!!!
ادعم عشان تحصل ركبنا في الالفية الجديدة،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
همسة اخيرة
باقي لدعمنا فقط ثماني واربعين ساعة
ندعم قبل القمة بثماني واربعين ساعة
يعني عدد الساعات متوافق جدا 
حندعم عشان اللجنة تقدم اجمل ماعندها
وحندعم عشان اللاعبين يقدموا السهل الممتع،،،
دعمنا قائم يوم السبتظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¦/ظ¦/ظ،ظ¨
لن ننكث بالعهد مع الادارة
ونلتزم بوعدنا للوالي رجل الحارة
الالتزام بالعهود من شيم الصفوة
والالتزام بالعهود مامحتاج لية شحدة
البجلس مع الكبار 
والبجلس في جلسة رجال
لابد ان يحترم كلمتة معهم
والكلمة كانت من نائب الرئيس 
والقسم كان من غير تسيس
يعني الالتزام التزام
النفرة ماشة للكيان ماماشة لجيوب الاشخاص والاعلام 
يعني نفرة للكيان
ماعشان الشو والاعلام
رفعت الجلسة
السبت موعدنا في النادي 
والسامع يكلم القاصي والداني
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
خارج النص
من كان عهده مع الله واقسم له فليبر بقسمه
ومن كان عهد مع نفسه وللخداع فذلك يحاسب به امام ملك الملوك،،،
لن نتوقف كثيرا امام الاعزار 
ولن نتوقف كثير لانو عندنا المهم وهو الكيان،،،
لن توقفنا كلمات اوبيانات
طالما ارتضينا العمل في الحقل العام
المريخ كبير برجاله
ولاكبير علي الكيان مهما كان اسم الشخص،،،
الشهرة والتلميع لن ياتي علي اكتاف الجماهير الغلابة الكادحين
عملك من يتحدث عنك
عملك فقط 
وليس الكلام الكتير والمعارك المن غير معترك
جود عملك تنال احترام الاخرين 
غير ذلك لن يتوقف قطار الكيان في محطتك وستعتبر (سنده)
ودي يعرفوها ناس السكة حديد المحطات ال(سندة)،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
# تغريدة طبية

بعد تناول البرتقال او عصير البرتقال
لاتغسل اسنانك بالفرشاة مباشرة
قد يجعل الاسنان اكثر هشاشة
بتاثير الاحماض واحتمالية ان توذي الفرشاة الاسنان
وربنا ينعم علي الجميع بالصحة والعافية
•••••••••••••••••••••••••
# تغريدة مرورية
وراء كل حادث مخالفة مرورية
والموبايل يشكل نسبة كبيرة من الحوادث المرورية
اصل واتصل
اتصالك مهم لكن حياتك اهم
لاتسرع فالموت اسرع
الصيام يحتاج الي التركيز في الطريق 
لاتجعل صيامك يؤثر علي قرارتك اثناء القيادة
قيادتك بامان والتذامك بالتوجيهات المرورية حزام امان لك ولغيرك
لاتسرع فالموت اسرع،،،،،،،،
لاتسجل اسمك في قائمة الوفيات بتهور واستعجال وعدم ثبات
كل السرعة توصلك الي دارك الي السرعة القاتلة،،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
هذه اراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت..
التغريدة تنقل نبض المدرج والقروبات وتقف في مسافة واحدة من الاحداث ،،،،،
نحاول ان نلفت الانتباه لبعض الاحداث والنقاط بواقعية........
التغريدة لن تخرج خارج نطاق المجتمع المريخي نهائيا الا ماندر
نقد الذات يوصلنا الي الامام والي المنصات باذن الله ،،،،،
ادعمونا بالنصح والارشاد وصححونا إن اخطاءنا في يوم من الايام،،،،،،،،
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة 
موسى مصطفى 
احانب المريخ في الميزان 

تبقت اقل من 4 ايام من مباراة القمة ضد الهلال في بطولة الدوري الممتاز و لا زال عددا من لاعبي المريخ يجوبون عواص افريقية بسبب عدم الانضباط الذي يعيشه المريخ.
غياب لاعبين مؤثرين ومهمين او احضارهم با كيفية للعب مع الفريق في مباريات مهمة يمثل عشوائية و عدم مؤسسية التي رفعت لجنة التسيير الجديدة شعار الحرب عليها و تفعيل كافة اللائحة.
المريخ فقد في مباراة امس ضد الاهلي شندي معظم لاعبيه الاجانب و هذا يعد عدم انضباط فمهما كان قدرات اللاعب الاجنبي او موهبته فلابد من ان تكون هيبة النادي و اسمه و مجلسه .
ندرك ان لجنة تسيير المريخ فشلت في تدارك الملفات و تحقيق النجاح بغض النظر عن ضيق الفترة و لكن ان يتواجد كل اللاعبين الاجانب خارج الخرطوم و الفريق مقبل على مباراة مهمة ضد الهلال يعد سقوط مهني وفني واداري.
كان هم كل ابناء المريخ دخول مجلس الادارة و ليس التحضير للفريق و تهيئته لمباراة القمة بل وصل الامر بهم لطلب تأجيل مباراة القمة بعد ان نجحوا في تأجيل مباراة الهلال كادوقلي 
مؤسف ان يصل المريخ لمرحلة التهرب من المباريات بسبب عدم انضباط لاعبيه .
اللائحة يجب ان تفعل على كل اللاعبين سوى ان كانوا وطنيين او اجانب حتى يكون للمريخ كلمته وهيبته
متفرقات 
نادر مالك لم يصدق نفسه انه اصبح عضوا بلجنة تسيير المريخ 
قبل اعتماد الخطوة رسميا وتوزيع الحقائق اخذ نادر التقاط الصور و توزيع المهام على اعضاء القطاع الشاب.
نادر صاحب تجربة فاشلة في ادارة القطاع الرياضي و تجربة النهضة التي حاول ان يطبقها على المريخ فشلت
النهضة التي اتت باحمد يوسف وعمر محمد عبد الله و الجندي عقمت تمام و لن تستطيع ان تأتي بعمر جديد و لا جندي آخر !!
الانقلاب على جمال الوالي ظهر في اول اجتماع 
الفرد وزعوا الحقائب بينما لم يصدق الجدد خبر تعيينهم وهم يلتقطون الصور !!
المريخ يحتاج الى قروش و ليس صور اخي نادر مالك
ومن يملك المال وحده يستطيع ان يسير امور النادي 
اي قطاع يجب ان يصرف على نفسه و الا فعلي نادر ان يستقيل اليوم قبل الغد و يعود الى حيث احلامه بمشاريع فشل في انزاله ارض الواقع وهرول الى التعيين !!
اخيرا
مباراة القمة على الابواب و كفاية مجاملات
المريخ فريق كبير و يجب ان يدار بالمؤسسية و حكاية جمع اللاعبين لاقناعهم بالانتظار لحين مباراة النمور امر مؤسف و لا يشبه قيادات المريخ
اخيرا جدا
ان صبر نجوم المريخ في مباراة النمور فلن يصبروا بقية المباريات
القاش يقلل النقاش و نحن في عصر الاحتراف و من لا يملك المال عليه ان يفسح المجال لغيره 
24 رجل فشلوا في توفير اموال اوكرا وجابسون 
حكمة و الله وحكاية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شهدت تألق الحارسين.. المريخ يعود بفوز غال من شندي بثنائية لضفر ورمضان!!


ديربي سبورت :

بدأت المباراة سريعة من الطرفين مع إصرار مريخي على هز شباك النمور والتي نال منها في حدود الدقيقة الثامنة من شوط اللعب الأول عبر رأسية محكمة من أحمد ضفر مستفيدا من عكسية الغاني كوفي من ركلة زاوية وبعدها قاد المريخ سلسلة من الهجمات الخطيرة على مرمى أصحاب الدار و كاد أن يعزز تقدمه لكن لم يكتب لهجماته النهاية السعيدة.
في الدقيقة 23 كاد اللاعب نادر أن يعادل النتيجة للأهلي لكن كرته علت العارضة بقليل ، بعدها عاد المريخ لتهديد مرمى النمور عبر هجمة خطيرة في الدقيقة 28 من تمريرة اللاعب نمر الطولية لكنه لم ينجح في خطف الكرة التي تسلمها الحارس جاهد محجوب ، في آخر دقائق نشط المضيف من هجماته مع سيطرته على منطقة المناورة لينتهي الشوط الاول بهدف وحيد للمريخ .
في شوط اللعب الثاني تحرك الأهلي كثيرا بغية إدراك التعادل حيث قاد عدد من الهجمات لم يكتب لها النجاح خاصة تلك الكرة التي أبعدها مصعب عمر من خط المرمى منقذا المريخ من هدف محقق. ليستشعر بعدها لاعبو المريخ خطورة الموقف ويقود عدة هجمات ومن إحداها ينجح المتألق هذه الأيام رمضان عجب في هز شباك جاهد محجوب عند الدقيقة ال 16 وتستمر المباراة بمحاولات هنا وهناك للفريقين ساد في إجزاء منها احتجاجات على حكم اللقاء من جانب لاعبي الفريقين.
شهدت المباراة تألق لافت لحارسي المرمى المعز محجوب وجاهد محجوب اللذان قدما مباراة كبيرة وحرما الفريقين من عدد من الأهداف ليتنافسا على نجومية المباراة. شهد الشوط الثاني توقف اللعب لفترة ليست بالقصيرة بسبب أحداث شغب جماهيري أجبر الشرطة على التدخل لتستأنف المباراة بذات السجال هجمة هنا وأخرى هناك حتى انتهى اللقاء بفوز المريخ على الأهلي شندي بهدفين نظيفين ليرفع الأحمر رصيده من النقاط إلى 37 نقطة في المركز الثاني فيما بقي النمور في نقاطهم ال 33 في المركز الرابع
تالق من المريخ المعز وصلاح نمر وابراهيم جعفر ورمضان عجب وعنكبة بعد دخوله في الشوط الثاني ومن الأهلي شندي جاهد محجوب وعماري
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أخيرا الغاني أوكرا يصل الخرطوم وينضم للمعسكر !!  

ديربي سبورت :

وصل نجم خط وسط المريخ الغاني أوغستين أوكرا صباح امس  للخرطوم قادما من بلاده التي سافر لها لأخذ قسط من الراحة بموجب الإجازة الممنوحة لكل عناصر الفريق بعد إنتهاء إستحقاقات النصف الأول من الموسم ولكنه تأخر في الحضور والإلتحاق بتحضيرات فريقه بل طالب بإنهاء عقده مع المريخ قبل أن يتلقى إتصالات من الإدارة الجديدة للنادي ويوافق على العودة ليصل صباح اليوم ويتوجه فورا لفندق أبشر بالخرطوم 2 مقر معسكر الفريق الحالي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال السوداني يكسر عناد الخرطوم والمريخ يعود بفوز مهم

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

نجح الهلال في كسر صمود ضيفه فريق الخرطوم الوطن وفاز عليه 1-0 في مباراة مؤجلة عن الأسبوع 17 من بطولة سوداني، والتي أقيمت الأربعاء باستاد الهلال بمدينة أم درمان.

وعاد المريخ بفوز مهم خارج ملعبه على فريق الأهلي شندي بنتيجة 2-0 في مباراة مؤجلة عن الأسبوع 17 أيضا.

ويعتبر فوز الهلال هو الأول الرسمي لمديره الفني الجديد الروماني إيلي بلاتشي، كما يعتبر فوز المريخ على الأهلي شندي هو الأول لجهازه الفني الجديد المكون من الوطنيين برهان تية ومحسن سيد.

أحرز بِشَّة هدف الهلال في الدقيقة 38، ورفع رصيد فريقه إلى 43 نقطة، بينما تجمد رصيد الخرطوم الوطني عند 33 نقطة.



خاض الهلال المباراة بتشكيل (1-3-2-4)، ودخل أجواء المباراة منذ الدقيقة الأولى وسعى للوصول لمرمى الخرطوم بأقصر الطرق، مطبقا أسلوبا سريعا في نقل الكرة بين خطوط اللعب ومن لمسة واحدة، ومن خلال تنويع اللعب عبر الاطراف الهجومية والدفاعية التي ضمت فداسي وأطهر وشيبولا والثعلب، فكان النجاح حليف اطهر الذي تقدم بشكل إيجابي وعكس العديد من الكرات.

وجاءت أولى محاولات الهلال من مدثر كاريكا في الدقيقة 3 لكنه لم يسدد بارتياح، ثم سدد بعد دقيقتين في يدي الحارس عادل عبد الرسول.

وسيطر الهلال نسبيا لكن لاعبيه واجهوا ضغطا شديدا للحد من تحركاتهم، ودخل الخرطوم أجواء المباراة بفضل كثافة لاعبيه في خط الوسط ولعب المخضرم بدر الدين قلق، دور المنظم بنجاح.

وفي الدقيقة 16 حصل الهلال على ركلة جزاء ارتكبها عادل مع كاريكا المنفرد به، واحتج لاعبو الخرطوم على قرار الحكم كثيرا، ولكن كاريكا سدد كرة نجح عبد الرسول في تحويلها لركنية من الزاوية اليمنى.

وفي الدقيقة 28 حاول بشة التسديد من داخل الست ياردات من وضع هوائي لكنه كرته مرت فوق العارضة.

وفي الدقيقة 32 كاد الظهير الأيمن النشط سمؤال عزالدين أن يعادل النتيجة للخرطوم من كرة راوغ فيها الظهير الايسر فداسي داخل الصندوق وواجه المرمى من زاوية ضيفه وسدد كرة قوية زاحفة مرت بمحازاة القائم.

وفي الدقيقة 38 كسر الهلال، صمود الخرطوم بهدف من رأسية بشة، من هجمة منظمة صنعها مدثر كاريكا الذي مرر كرة متقنة للظهير المتقدم أطهر فعكس داخل الست ياردت فخطف بشة الكرة قوية في المرمى.

وحاول الخرطوم معادلة النتيجة لكن كانت هجماته خجولة وصمد لها دفاع الهلال، ولكن حول الحارس ماكسيم تسديدة قلق من ركلة حرة مباشرة لركنية في الدقيقة 45

وفي الشوط الثاني بادر الهلال بتشكيل الخطورة على المرمى من راسية شيبولا من الكرة التي عكسها الثعلب فمرت الكرة فوق العارضة بقليل في الدقيقة في الدقيقة 49.

وفي الدقيقة 61 سدد نزار من خارج الصندوق بقوة من تمريرة الثعلب لكن الكرة مرت على يسار حارس الخرطوم.

ودخل المهاجم المخضرم إدوارد سادومبا في الدقيقة 73، ودخل إلى جانبه كل من الطاهر الحاج وأبو عاقلة، بينما دخل في الخرطوم معاذ القوز وأمين إبراهيم.

وفي الدقيقة 87 كاد البديل أمين إبراهيم أن يخطف التعادل بضربة رأسية مرت فوق العارضة.

وفي مواجهة أخرى، بمدينة شندي شمال السودان استطاع المريخ أن يروض مضيفه الأهلي شندي وفاز عليه 2-0.

أحرز هدفي المريخ أحمد عبد الله ضُفُر في الدقيقة 16، ورمضان عجب في الدقيقة 61.

ورفع المريخ رصيده إلى 35 نقطة وفض شراكته مع الخرطوم الوطني، بينما تجمد الأهلي شندي عند 32 نقطة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لوك إيمل يكشف لكووورة  كواليس فترته المثيرة بالمريخ السوداني

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

خلال فترة عمل لم تتجاوز 6 أشهر فقط منذ بداية العام 2016، جلس البلجيكي لوك إيمَل على مقعد المدير الفني بفريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ السوداني، وخاض الرجل غمار التنافس المحلي والقاري، في ظل ظروف إدارية ومالية معقدة ومشكلات ظلت خافية كشف عنها الكثير والمثير في حواره مع "".. وذلك بعد أن انتهت العلاقة بينه وبين النادي السوداني الأحمر بنهاية مايو/ أيار الماضي.

كيف يمكن أن تصف فترة عملك بالمريخ؟

فترة عملي بالمريخ كانت صعبة للغاية، معلومة هي الظروف السيئة التي كنا نعمل خلالها، الرواتب متأخرة أو لا رواتب، التنظيم أيضا لم يكن جيدا بنسبة 100ظھ إذا ما قارناه مع الماضي، فالفريق بات يسافر لوقت طويل، وبصورة متعبة، ولم يسافر عبر طائرات ورحلات خاصة.

كما خاض الفريق الكثير المباريات في وقت قصير، وجميع صفقات اللاعبين الجدد تمت قبل التعاقد معي، ولكنني كنت أعرف أن هذا الأمر لن يكون سهلا أبدا. أنت عادة كمدرب عليك فقط أن تركز على عملك في أرض الملعب، ولكن خلال فترة عملي كان علي أن أركز على الكثير من الأشياء الأخرى، في محاولة مني لحل المشاكل وأن أُبقِي على الدافع في داخل اللاعبين الذين أدربهم.

بالنسبة للبقية، أستطيع أن أقول إنني التقيت كما هو الحال في كل بلد، ببعض الأشخاص الجيدين وبعض الأشخاص السيئين. ولكنني سوف أتذكر فقط الأشخاص الجيدين.

ما هي النجاحات التي تعتقد أنك قد حققتها مع الفريق السوداني؟

أولا أود أن أقول أنني أصبت بخيبة أمل كبيرة إزاء فشلي في تحقيق إنجازات كبيرة في أفريقيا، لا بأس بذلك، لكن في مراكش سرق مجهودنا بسبب سوء التحكيم، لكن كان يتوجب علينا إحراز أهداف أكثر حين لعبنا ضد الكوكب المغربي في ملعبنا.

أنا سعيد بتطور بعض اللاعبين مثل بخيت خميس وإبراهومة وشمس الفلاح وخالد النعسان، وسعيد أيضا لعلي جعفر الذين كان الجميع يطعن في قدراته الفنية قبل أن يثبت أنه قادر لأن يكون لاعبا أساسيا ومهما، الشيء نفسه بالنسبة لعمر بخيت الذين لم يلعب كثيرًا في الموسم السابق.

لقد قمنا بتطوير جانب السيطرة على الكرة وذلك بسبب تطبيقي الجيد لتدريبات جديدة قدمناها للاعبين، ولكن كانت تنقصنا الفعالية والكفاءة في الصندوق.

ما هي المشكلات التي ترى أنها شكلت عقبة رئيسية لعملك؟

الكثير من القضايا، أولا المشاكل المالية في الفنادق، والمشاكل المالية للاعبين والجهاز الفني ومشكلات الدوافع للاعبين ومشكلات الانضباط العالي "لائحة انضباط"، حيث لا تدفع المرتبات في الساعة واليوم المحدد، ومثلا كيف تخصم من المرتب حين يتأخر اللاعب عن التدريبات؟ أو حين لا يحضر للتدريبات؟

ثاني القضايا هو إصابات بعض اللاعبين مثل سالمون جاباسون المصاب منذ الموسم الماضي، وراجي في هذا الموسم والموسم الماضي، وعلاء الدين منذ الموسم الماضي، وبكري المدينة الذي تعرض للإصابة في حادث وقع لسيارته.

لقد خضنا 9 مباريات في 27 يومًا، وبعد ذلك لعبنا بشكل اعتيادي، ثم بعد ذلك توجب علينا خوض 5 مباريات في 15 يومًا، بما في ذلك مباراتين في دوري أبطال أفريقيا، إلى جانب رحلتا سفر طويلتين ومرهقتين إلى الجزائر لمباراة وفاق سطيف، وذلك أمر كثير جدا على لاعب كرة قدم، حتى في أوروبا لو طلب من اللاعبين لعب هذا الكم من المباريات سوف يتعرضون للإصابات.

ثالثا: وذلك كان موجودا في أي مكان، أنا لست متأكدًا من أن الجميع في المريخ بذل قصارى جهده لمساعدتي، في مثل أي مكان تجد الناس الجيدين وغير الجيدين، لكن تلك هي الحياة.

لكن بالنسبة لي أنا دائما ما أسعى لأبذل قصارى جهدي، وأن أبقى أكثر إحترافية بقدر ما أستطيع مع إظهار قلب أبيض وحسن سير وسلوك.

ما هو الشيء الذي توقعت أن تجده في المريخ ولكن حدث العكس؟

كما ذكرت سابقا، احترام البنود المالية للعقد، المزيد من الدعم والمزيد من المساعدة من اللجنة "للجنة التسيير" أو من بعض الأشخاص الذين هم حول الفريق، وجميع ما قلته من شأنه أن يجعل مهمة المدرب أسهل لأنه إذا كنت تعمل في ظروف جيدة فيمكنك فقط التركيز على عملك في أرض الملعب، وحينما يتوجب عليك أن تحكم أو تصل إلى شخص يمكنك القيام بذلك بدون أي مشكلة بل يمنحك ذلك وسيلة لتحقيق النجاح، لكن الأمور لم تكن كذلك.

ما هو رأيك في من يعتقدون أنك سبب فشل الفريق على المستوى الأفريقي؟

أنا جهزت الفريق لكل مباراة خاضها بصورة احترافية جدا بكل الوسائل التي أتيحت لي، ولقد دفعت من جيبي الخاص أكثر من 6200 يورو لشراء فايتمينات للاعبين، ودفعت مقابل الإقامة بالفندق لخبير التغذية لوسيان الذي أحضر معه تلك الفاتيمينات.

ومعلوم أيضا أننا حينما سافرنا إلى سطيف كنا نعاني من العديد من الإصابات، وأنا أتذكر أن مجلس الإدارة رفض سفر أكثر من 18 لاعبا إلى الجزائر على الرغم من أنني طلبت سفر 20 لاعبا، ورغم ذلك خضنا مباراة جيدة، ورغم ذلك ودعنا دوري الأبطال بسبب الأخطاء الفردية التي ارتكبناها في المباراة الأولى بملعبنا بينما كان الهدف الثاني في ذات المباراة من تسلل.

في مباراتنا ضد الكوكب المراكشي، لعبنا بشكل جيد في ملعبنا لكننا فشلنا تسجيل أكثر من هدف وقد ضاعت لدينا فرصتان مضمونتان لبكري المدينة ورمضان عجب في مواجهة مباشرة مع المرمى، في مباراة العودة بمراكش، سرقنا من قبل حكم المباراة الذي احتسب ركلة جزاء وهمية بعد 12 دقيقة من البداية، فقد كان اللاعب متسللا كما أن مدافعنا بخيت خميس لم يلمسه، أما ركلة الجزاء الثانية يمكن مشاهدة أن مصعب عمر لمس اللاعب لمسة خفيفة جدا ولا يمكن مشاهدتها إلا عن طريق الكاميرا التي خلف المرمى. 

لكن حسنا، أعتقد أنني بذلت قصارى جهدي، لكن للأسف هذا الجهد لم يكن كافيا لتأهل المريخ ولذلك من المؤكد أنني أتحمل جزء من المسؤولية.

من هم اللاعبين الذين نالوا إعجابك بالمريخ؟

أنا أحب كل لاعبي فريقي لكن يعجبني أكثر اللاعبين الذي يعملون بجد كبير في التدريبات، والذين دائما يقدمون أقصى ما عندهم في الملعب، أحب اللاعبين الذين لديهم أسلوب حياة خاص وأولئك اللاعبين المنضبطين. أولئك الذين يقدرون أنفسهم.

ما هو تقييمك للاعب السوداني؟

هو لاعب كثير المهارات، ينقصه التكوين الأكاديمي "أساسيات كرة القدم"، ينقصه أسلوب حياة "عاداته"، لكن معظمهم يعملون بشكل جيد في الملعب.

ما هي المشاكل التي تعاني منها الكرة السودانية؟

تنظيم المباريات، وحالة بعض الملاعب في داخل السودان، وعقلية بعض المدربين الذين لا يحاولون لعب كرة قدم، بل فقط يحاولون اللعب بطريقة دفاعية.

أنت حينما تلعب ضد فريق جيد دائما تكون لديك فرصة لتحقيق الفوز، وربما في بداية المباريات الكبيرة ستخسر، إذا ما حاولت أن تجاري منافسك في اللعب، لكن لاعبيك سوف يتحسنون وسيكتسبون الثقة في أنفسهم، لأنهم سيروا أنهم قادرون على اللعب بشكل جيد أمام الفرق الكبيرة في التنافس، وفي النهاية سوف تبدأ في تحقيق الفوز على الفرق الكبيرة.

مشكلة أخيرة في الكرة السودانية، هناك بعض الناس، في بعض الأحيان، لا يعملون لأجل ناديهم بل لأجل مصالحهم الخاصة.

أخيرا.. ما هي وجهت نظرك الخاصة في مستقبل المريخ؟

الله وحده يعلم، لكنني أريد أن أشكر جميع مشجعي المريخ الذي ساندوا ودعموا عملي، ولقد كنت سعيدا جدا عندما أكون داخل الملعب، وبالنسبة إلى أولئك الذين انتقدوني، أقول لا مشكلة، فقد ساعدوني على العمل بجدية أكبر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

* فرنسا تواصل الانتصارات القاتلة على حساب ألبانيا
* سلوفاكيا تحقق مفاجأة بالفوز على روسيا في أمم أوروبا
* رومانيا تعرقل سويسرا وتفرض عليها التعادل
* فياريال يضم تشيرشيف لاعب وسط ريال مدريد بشكل رسمي
* لوف مدرب ألمانيا يعتذر عن تصرفاته الغريبة في مباراة أوكرانيا
* لوف لن يغامر بهوميلز ولم يستقر على خياره الهجومي
* روسيا تصّعد أزمة اعتقال مشجعيها من قبل السلطات الفرنسية
* الاتحاد الأيرلندي يعلن العثور على مشجع مفقود في باريس
* وزير الرياضة الروسي: جماهيرنا قد تكرر أعمال العنف باليورو
* الصحف الأوروبية تفتح النار على كريستيانو رونالدو
* مارادونا: اليورو بلا فريق كبير.. والأرجنتين الأبرز بكوبا 
* مدافع أيسلندا: كريستيانو رونالدو ليس ميسي
* رئيس الاتحاد الإيطالي: هدفنا التتويج باليورو
* زامورانو: البرازيل تمر بمصاعب وتحتاج للعمل كثيرا
* اليويفا يرفض الشكوى الألمانية بشأن التغطية التلفزيونية
* اتحاد باراجواي ينفي التعاقد مع مدرب جديد للمنتخب
* بيدرو: أتمنى العودة إلى برشلونة
* شفاينشتايجر غير قلق على مستقبله في مانشستر يونايتد
* ريال مدريد يماطل في حسم موقف موراتا
* كورنثيانز يؤكد: تيتي المدرب الجديد للبرازيل
* روني: إنجلترا ستلعب أمام ويلز وليس جاريث بيل
* آدم لالانا: يجب أن نفوز على ويلز من أجل إنجلترا
* شتاينماير: من الإنصاف فوز ألمانيا على بولندا بهدفين
* مدرب سلوفاكيا : هامشيك أكبر من مستوى نابولي
* جريزمان: هدفي في ألبانيا كان انتقامًا .. 
* الإصابات تضرب رومانيا قبل المواجهة الحاسمة مع ألبانيا
* مدرب روسيا: فشلنا في الحفاظ على تركيزنا أمام سلوفاكيا
* مارادونا يبدأ مهمته الأولى مع الفيفا لإصلاح الكونميبول
* مدرب رومانيا: أهدرنا الفوز على سويسرا في الشوط الأول
* كاندريفا: نجوم يوفنتوس سبب فوز إيطاليا
* مدرب أيرلندا الشمالية: علينا الاستعداد بدنيًا لمباراة أوكرانيا
* مدرب البرتغال يقرر إجراء تغييرات على تشكيلته أمام النمسا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

â—„ بطولة أمم أوروبا - المجموعات:

* إنجلترا (-- : --) ويلز الساعة: 16:00 .. القناة: beIN MAX 1

* أوكرانيا (-- : --) إيرلندا الشمالية الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: beIN MAX 1

* ألمانيا (-- : --) بولندا الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN MAX 1

===== =====

 âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ الدوري الممتاز - مباريات مؤجلة:

* الهلال (1 : 0) الخرطوم الوطني
* اهلي شندي (0 : 2) المريخ

..................................................  .................

â—„ بطولة أمم أوروبا - المجموعات:

* روسيا (1 : 2) سلوفاكيا
* رومانيا (1 : 1) سويسرا
* فرنسا (2 : 0) ألبانيا
*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
ﻗًـﻠُـﻢ ﺭﻳﺎﺿﻲ 
ﻣﻌﺘﺰ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺿﻞ 
|| ﻋـــــــﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻤـــــــــــــﺎﺭﺩ ﺍﻷﺣﻤـــــــــــــــــﺮ ||!!...

ﻓﻲ ﻭﺃﺣﺪﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻗﻮﻯ ﻭﺃﻣﺘﻊ ﻭﺃﺟﻤﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺇﺳﺘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﻩ
ﺑﺎﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﻛﺎﻣﻠﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻓﻚ ﺍﻟﻨﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﺸﻨﺪﺍﻭﻱ ﺑﺘﻐﻠﺒﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺑﺈﺭﺿﻪ ﻭﻭﺳﻂ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻩ ﺑﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻧﻈﻴﻔﺔ
ﺗﺒﺎﺩﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺇﺣﺮﺍﺯﻫﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺪﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻃﻴﻦ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺿﻔﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻣﻨﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻋﺠﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺳﺔ ﻋﺸﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﺴﺘﻐﻼ ﺗﻤﺮﻳﺮﺓ ﻋﻨﻜﺒﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺴﻨﺔ .
× ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺡ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻨﻮﻳﺔ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺳﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺭﺩ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ .
× ﺍﻟﻨﻤﺮ 》 ﺻﻼﺡ ﻧﻤﺮ 《ﻗﺪﻡ ﺍﻭﺭﺍﻕ ﺍﻋﺘﻤﺎﺩﻩ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎ ، ﺣﻴﺚ ﺍﺩﻯ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ، ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺑﻤﺜﺎﺑﺔ
ﺻﻤﺎﻡ ﺍﻷﻣﺎﻥ ﻟﻠﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻲ ، ﺍﻟﻨﻤﺮ ﻳﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺑﺒﻨﻴﺔ ﺟﺴﻤﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻗﻮﻳﺔ ﺑﺎﻹﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﻹﺟﺎﺩﺗﻪ ﻟﻸﻟﻌﺎﺏ
ﺍﻟﻬﻮﺍﺋﻴﺔ ﻭﺃﺳﺘﺤﻖ ﺗﺼﻨﻴﻔﻪ ﺑﺎﻧﻪ ﺃﺣﺪ ﺭﺟﺎﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭ ﺑﻤﺰﻳﺪﺍً ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺳﻴﺘﺤﻘﻖ
ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺎﻧﺲ ﺑﻴﻨﻪ ﻭﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻟﺘﻐﻄﻴﺔ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻬﻨﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻇﻬﺮﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺇﺳﺘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺰ ﺃﻥ
ﻳﻌﺎﻟﺠﻬﺎ ﺑﺨﺒﺮﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻄﻮﻳﻠﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ .
× ﺃﺧﻴﺮﺍً ﻭﺟﺪﻧﺎ ﺿﺎﻟﺘﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ 》 ﺍﻟﻨﻤﺮ ﺻﻼﺡ 《 ﻟﺴﺪ ﺧﺎﻧﺔ ﺷﻜﻠﺖ ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﺿﻌﻒ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺔ ﻭﻋﻼﻣﺔ
ﺍﺳﺘﻔﻬﺎﻡ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﻣﻨﺬ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﻟﻴﺴﺖ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺼﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺑﻤﺜﺎﺑﺔ ﺣﻘﻞ ﺗﺠﺎﺭﺏ
ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﺑﺘﺪﺍﺀﺍً ﻣﻦ ﺿﻔﺮ ﻣﺮﻭﺭﺍً ﺑﻌﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ ﻭﺟﺎﺑﺴﻮﻥ ﺳﻠﻤﻮﻥ ﻭﺻﻮﻻً ﻟﻌﻠﻲ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ
ﻭﻧﺘﻤﻨﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ 》 ﺍﻟﻨﻤﺮ《 ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻌﻼﺝ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻟﻬﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻧﺔ .
× ﻣﺜﻠﻤﺎ ﻭﺟﺪﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﻞ ﻓﻲ》 ﺍﻟﻨﻤﺮ 《ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺮﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻤﺤﻴﺺ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺸﻒ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ
ﻭﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﻟﻌﻠﻨﺎ ﻧﺠﺪ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻳﺤﻞ ﻣﺤﻞ 》 ﺷﻮﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺕ))《 ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ (( !!!......
× ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ ﺃﻥ ﻧﻔﺘﺢ ﺃﻋﻴﻨﻨﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﻞ ﻓﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻟﻌﻠﻨﺎ ﻧﺠﺪ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺴﺪ ﻟﻨﺎ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺜﻐﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺧﺮﺟﻨﺎ
ﺑﺴﺒﺒﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻻﺕ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﻭﻧﺰﻓﻨﺎ ﺑﻀﻌﻔﻬﺎ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﻣﺤﻠﻴﺎ !!!!......
× ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ ﺃﻥ ﻧﺒﺤﺚ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ )) ﻋﻦ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﺸﻴﻔﻴﻦ ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﺳﺮﺓ (( ﻋﻦ ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﻳﺠﻴﺪ
ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻑ ﺍﻻﻳﺴﺮ !!!.....
ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﺎ ﺃﻋﺠﺒﻨﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺃﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺗﻨﻔﻴﺬﻫﻢ ﻟﺨﻄﺔ ﺍﻟﻀﻐﻂ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺤﻮﺫ
ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ .
× ﺃﻋﺘﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺠﻮﻣﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻑ ﺍﻷﻳﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﺟﺎﺩ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺿﻔﺮ ﻭﻗﺎﺩ ﻋﺪﺓ ﻫﺠﻤﺎﺕ
ﺑﻤﺴﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻮﻙ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻻﺕ .
× ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﺣﺮﺯﻩ ﺿﻔﺮ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻟﻪ ﻣﻔﻌﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﺤﺮ
ﻓﻲ ﺗﺜﺒﻴﺖ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺗﺨﻠﻴﺼﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻀﻐﻮﻃﺎﺕ ﻭﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺗﺎﺛﻴﺮﺓ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺍً ﻓﻲ
ﺗﺸﺘﻴﺖ ﺗﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﻭ ﺃﻓﻜﺎﺭ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﻤﺎ ﺃﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺗﻮﻫﺎﻧﻬﻢ ﻭﺷﺮﻭﺩﻫﻢ .
× ﺃﻣﺘﺎﺯﺕ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﺩﺍﺀ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺷﺎﻫﺪﻧﺎ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻌﺴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻢ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﻊ ﺑﻪ
ﻛﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻌﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺠﻤﺔ ﻟﻸﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ .
ﻗﺪﻡ ﺑﺮﻫﺎﻥ ﺗﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺑﺤﻠﺔ ﺯﺍﻫﻴﺔ ﺟﻤﻴﻠﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﻗﺼﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﻋﺎﺩ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻬﻴﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻓﻘﺪﻫﺎ ،
ﺑﺪﻓﻌﻪ ﺑﺘﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺭﺍﺋﻌﺔ ﻭ ﻣﺘﺰﻧﺔ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ ، ﺑﺎﻟﺮﻏﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺺ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻌﺎﻧﻴﻪ
ﻛﺸﻒ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺑﻐﻴﺎﺏ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻔﻘﺮﻱ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ 》 ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ --ﺭﺍﺟﻲ --- ﺟﺎﺑﺴﻮﻥ
ﺳﻠﻤﻮﻥ -- ﺍﻭﻏﺴﺘﻴﻦ ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍ --- ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ ---ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ - -- ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﺧﻤﻴﺲ ﻭ .....ﻭ .... ﻭ 《 ، ﻭﻟﻜﻦ
ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻓﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﺩ ﻛﺎﻧﻮﺍ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺣﺴﻦ ﺍﻟﻈﻦ ﺑﻬﻢ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻄﺎﻋﻮﺍ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻘﺪﻣﻮﺍ ﺍﺩﺍﺀﺍً ﻣﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺃﺳﺘﺤﻘﻮﺍ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ
ﺍﻹﺷﺎﺩﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻘﺪﻳﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻮﺓ .
× ﺃﺗﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺗﻮﻗﻒ ﻃﻮﻳﻞ ﻭ ﺗﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻟﻜﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺎﺗﻲ ﺭﺗﻴﺒﺔ ﻭﻣﻤﻠﻪ ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻬﺎ ﻏﺎﻟﻄﺖ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻌﺎﺕ
ﻭﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀﺍﺕ ﻭﻧﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﺃﻧﻬﺎ ﺧﺮﺟﺖ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺃﺻﺎﺑﺎﺕ، ﺍﻳﻤﺎﻧﺎً ﻣﻨﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻒ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻣﻌﺮﺽ ﻟﻺﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﺑﻨﺴﺒﺔ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ .
× ﺍﻟﺪﻓﻊ ﺑﺎﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻷﻛﺜﺮ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻳﺔ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎً ﻣﺎ ﻳﺤﻘﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺏ ﻭﺗﺤﻘﻘﺖ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﻮﻟﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻓﻊ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻌﺰ
ﻣﺤﺠﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻧﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ .
ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﺃﺳﺘﻐﻞ ﺍﻟﺜﻐﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻧﺘﺠﺖ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﺿﻔﺮ ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻐﻄﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻭﺭ
》ﻋﻼﺀ & ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ 《ﻓﻲ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻻﺕ ﻭﻗﺎﺩﺓ ﻋﺪﺓ ﻫﺠﻤﺎﺕ ﺧﻄﺮﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻲ
ﺿﺎﻋﺖ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺗﺄﻟﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺰ ﻭﺻﻼﺡ ﻧﻤﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻌﻀﻬﺎ ﻭﺭﻋﻮﻧﺔ ﻫﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺴﺘﻘﻠﻬﺎ
ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻐﻼﻝ ﺍﻷﻓﻀﻞ .
× ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻑ ﺍﻷﻳﺴﺮ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ 》ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ 《 ﻇﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺛﺒﺎﺕ ﻋﻤﻴﻖ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻣﻲ
ﻭﺃﻛﺘﻔﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﻮﺍﺟﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺃﻓﺘﻘﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﻌﺼﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻔﺘﺢ ﺍﻟﺜﻐﺮﺍﺕ ﻭﻳﺴﻬﻞ
ﻣﻬﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻤﻴﻦ ﻭﺗﻐﺰﻳﺘﻬﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﻜﺴﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻘﻨﺔ ، ﺣﻴﺚ ﺃﻧﻌﺪﻣﺖ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺿﻴﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻧﺐ
ﺑﺈﺳﺘﺜﻨﺎﺀ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻭﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻗﺎﻡ ﺑﻬﺎ ( ﺍﻟﻮﻙ ) ﻭﻟﻮ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻑ ﺍﻷﻳﺴﺮ ﺑﻨﻔﺲ ﻓﺎﻋﻠﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻑ
ﺍﻷﻳﻤﻦ ﻟﺤﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺓ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺘﻬﺎ .
× ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻋﺠﺐ ﺗﺎﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻧﺸﺎﻫﺪﻩ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﻻﻧﺸﻚ ﻓﻲ ﺇﻣﻜﺎﻧﻴﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻣﻴﺔ
ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺧﻄﻮﺭﺗﻪ ﺗﺎﺗﻲ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﺈﺗﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻒ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻤﻴﻦ ﻭﻇﻬﺮ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺑﻮﺿﻮﺡ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻗﺎﻡ
ﺑﺮﻫﺎﻥ ﺑﺴﺤﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻙ ﺍﻛﻴﺞ ﻭﺗﻢ ﺃﺭﺟﺎﻋﻪ ﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ .
× ﻣﻊ ﻣﺮﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﻭﻟﻌﺐ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺳﻴﺘﺄﻗﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﺳﺘﻈﻬﺮ ﻣﻼﻣﺢ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﻗﻮﺗﻪ
ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﺩﺍﺀ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ .
× ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻗﺎﺩﻡ ﺑﻜﻞ ﻣﺎﺗﺤﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﻠﻤﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻌﻨﻰ ﻓﺈﺣﺬﺭﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﺭﺑﻊ ﻣﺎ
ﺗﻤﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻵﻥ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﺍﻫﺎ !!..
ﺟْـــﺮَﺓِ_ ﻗًـﻞُـﻢ __ ﺃﺧﻴﺮﺍ _:
ﻣﺎﺯﺍﻟﺖ ﺛﻘﺎﻓﺔ ﻗﺘﻞ ﺭﺗﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﻌﺪﻭﻣﺔ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺷﺎﻫﺪﻧﺎ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺠﺎﺭﻭﻥ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻠﻬﻢ ﻟﻠﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ، ﻟﻮ ﺃﻣﺘﻠﻚ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺜﻘﺎﻓﺔ ﻟﺘﻢ ﺍﻣﺘﺼﺎﺹ ﺣﻤﺎﺱ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻻﺕ ﺑﻘﻴﺔ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﻫﺪﻑ
ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ .
☆ ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻟﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺮ 》 ﺑﻼﺗﺸــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــﻲ 《 ﻃﻠﻊ 》 ﻛﻴﺴــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــﻮ ﺷــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــﻨﻮ ...《؟؟؟
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




أداء التحكيم في مباراة الهلال والخرطوم الوطني أمس، لعله لفت نظر مجلس المريخ إلي ضرورة مخاطبة الاتحاد العام والمطالبة بتحكيم قوى الشخصية في لقاء القمة.



   عند تعيين الفاضل ابو شنب لتحكيم أي مباراة طرفها الهلال أكد تماما انه تم تعيينه كداعم رئيسي للهلال لا كحكم كرة قدم مطلوب منع العدالة وانصاف الفريقين وحين تعيينه لادارة مباراة طرفها الزعيـــــــــم تأكد تماما ان الغرض من التعيين هو تعطيل الزعيم ولا عجب ان تم تعيينه لادارة مباراة القمة ..ابو شنب لا يصلح حكم كورة ..
                        	*

----------


## ودحمدون

*الزول مريييييض ربنا اشفيه     ماعندو حاجه اكتبا الا اعارض حاتمسك في القصه قريب بتنحل شوف ليك حاجه تانيه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
عودة الحماس والنقاط الثلاث

×توقع الجميع أن يقدم الأهلي شندي وضيفه المريخ العاصمي مباراة كبيرة تمثل سهرة رمضانية كاملة الدسم للمتابع الكروي السوداني، والذي لطالما انتظرعودة الحياة لملاعب الممتاز إثر التوقف الطويل للمنافسة المحلية الذي خلفته البرمجة الغريبة التي جاءت عليها هذه النسخة من البطولة الأولى في السودان.

×المريخ ظهر بمظهر رث إثر التغيرات الكبيرة التي دخل بها الجولة في ظل غياب بعض أعمدته الأساسية لأسباب متفاوتة من إصابات وغيابات، إلى جانب التغير الذي طرأ على الكرسي الفني بعد إقالة إيميل والتعاقد مع محسن ودعمه ببرهان تية؛ الأهلي شندي لم يكن بأفضل حالاً من المريخ في ظل تاثره بغياب العناصر التي تتميز بالخبرة ولكن مع ذلك استطاع مجاراة المريخ وتشكيل الخطورة على مرمى الحارس المخضرم معز محجوب.

×أنتظر المريخاب رؤية عناصر الفريق الجديدة بقيادة الجنوب سوداني ألوك أكيج، إضافة إلى صلاح نمر المدافع الصلد، بجانب الدينمو إبراهيم جعفر، ذلك بغية الوقوف على مستوياتهم الحقيقة أمام خصم مميز على غرار النمور الشنداوية، وكان للجمهور المريخي ما أراد إذ شكل الجدد الإضافة برغم أن الأداء الجماعي كان دون الوسط.

×تباعد الخطوط وغياب العمل الجماعي على المستوى الهجومي والدفاعي أثر بصورة واضحة على شكل المريخ وتنظيمه داخل أرض الميدان ، ما جعل عناصر الاهلي الممتازة بالرشاقة تسيطر على المواجهات المباشرة ،وتكسب معظم الكرات المشتركة، وتشكل مرتدات خطيرة على مرمى المريخ، ولولا استبسال المعز محجوب في أكثر من مناسبة لشهدت الجولة مهرجاناً من الأهداف، والمريخ كذلك فقد العديد من الفرص السانحة للتسجيل بسبب التسرع وعدم التركيز.

×قياساً بالغيابات والإصابات وظروف تغير الجهاز الفني، نقول بأن المريخ استطاع الحصول على النقاط الثلاث وتقديم جولة وسطية فيما يتعلق بالهجوم والدفاع، ولكن ينتظر الجهاز الفني عمل كبير إذ أن المريخ ظهر بحماس وروح قتالية، لكنه يفتقد إلى الجانب التكتيكي فيما يتعلق بترابط الخطوط وتبادل المراكز.

×أيضاً يحتاج الأحمر إلى عمل كبير فيما يتعلق باستعادة الكرة من خلال القتال الجماعي وليس البحث عنها بصورة فردية، إذ أن النصف الاول من الموسم شهد صعوبة كبيرة في استعادة الكرة بالنسبة للاعبي المريخ أمام مختلف الخصوم، وعليه فإن المهمة باتت واضحة للكوتش برهان ومعاونه محسن سيد.

×رغم الغياب الكبير قدم المعز محجوب جولة مميزة واستطاع المساهمة بشكلٍ واضح في حصول المريخ على أهم ثلاث نقاط في النصف الأول، بجانب المعز واصل الغاني فرانسيس كوفي لعب دور البطولة في الفرقة الحمراء، إضافة إلى مواصلة رمضان للأداء الجيد والعودة لتسجيل الأهداف والتخلص النهائي من أثار الإصابة التي لحقت به مطلع هذا الموسم.

×المريخ أفتقد جابسون سلمون في وسط الميدان الدافاعي، إذ يتميز الأخيرة بالقدرة على تنظيم خطوط الفريق ومساندة الأطراف وهي الميزة المفقودة خلال جولة الأمس، في ظل توهان علاء يوسف وعدم انسجامه مع الوافد الجديد إبراهيم جعفر وفي ظل رشاقة وصغر سن لاعبي الأهلي شندي مهيد وعماري ومتوكل.

في القائم

×ظهر الأحمر بشكل حماسي وعادت إليه الروح القتالية ما جعله يتقدم على خصمه مبكراً ويعزز من تفوقه مع تمسكه بالنصر حتى الرمق الأخير.

×نجوم التسجيلات يحتاجون إلى الوقت والعمل والمباريات للانسجام، بخلاف نمر الذي حجز مكانه في التوليفة الأساسية قياساً بمواصلة أداءه الثابت الذي عرف به.

×برهان تية مدرب تكتيكي من الطراز العالي ويمكنه حل مشكلة ترابط الخطوط والاستعادة الجماعية للكرة.

×أهلي شندي تأثر كثيراً بالغيابات ولكنه مع ذلك قدم جولة كبيرة من ناحية الارتداد السريع ومحاولة ضرب المريخ في مقتل.

×قلة الخبرة بجانب عدم التركيز عوامل غيرت من شكل النمور الذي عرفت به.

×ريكاردو مدرب كبير ولو واجه النمور المريخ بمدرب خلافه لما استطاعوا مجاراة المريخ رغم هذه الظروف.

×انتهت جولة شندي وعلى الجهاز الفني فتح ملف الهلالين والتركيز على تحضير الفريق للظهور بمظهر أفضل خلال الفترة المقبلة.

×الفوز على الهلالين يعني التمسك باللقب والدخول للنصف الثاني بمعنويات أفضل تساهم في الحصول على نتائج ايجابية وتزيد من الضغط على الند التقليدي.

×قلة المردود البدني في الحصة الثانية والذي نعيده إلى ظروف الصيام أثر على طريقة أداء اللاعبين ما جعلهم يتحولون إلى العنف عوضاً الانصراف للعب الكرة وقاضي الجولة لم يستطع حسم اللاعبين منذ الشوط الأول.

شبك خارجي

# شدوا الهمة قبل القمة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺪﺛﺮ ﺧﻴﺮﻱ : ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺷﻴﺒﻮﺏ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻱ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﺔ

ﻗﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺘﻜﻠﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻣﻲ ﺍﻹﻳﻄﺎﻟﻲ ﻣﻮﻧﻘﻴﻤﻴﺮﻱ ﻟﻤﺘﺎﺑﻌﺔ ﺷﻜﻮﻱ ﺷﻴﺒﻮﺏ ﻓﻲ ( ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ) ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺛﺮ ﺧﻴﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻣﻲ ﺇﻥ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺷﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺷﻴﺒﻮﺏ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻱ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﺃﺷﺎﺭ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻗﺎﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺼﻞ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻜﻮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﺳﻴﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﺍﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻑ ﺷﻜﻮﺍﻩ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻴﺎ ﻭﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺗﺠﺎﻭﺯﻧﺎ ﻭﺧﺎﻃﺐ ( ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ) ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻮﻉ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻃﺎﻟﺒﻨﺎ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻮﺿﺢ ﻟﻼﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ ﺍﺳﺒﺎﺏ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺇﺭﺳﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الممتاز بانتهاء الدورة الاوبى قبل مباراة القمة ( مع تبقي مباراة للمريخ امام هلال كادوقلي بعد العيد ان شاء الله )



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقطة تلاقي 
بكري يوسف
مريخ ما بعد إيمال

عاد المريخ أمس إلى ذاكرة التألق وكانت العودة بأرض الجعليين شندي الجميلة معقل الآرسنال وقدر له أن يعود أمام فريق محترم وداخل دياره حيث جندله بثنائية غالية حملت توقيع نجميه ضفر ورمضان علي مدار الشوطين.
أكدت مباراة الأمس أن التعاقد مع المخرب البلجيكي لوك إيمال كانت جريمة في حق المريخ الذي يمتلك عناصر قادرة على فعل المستحيل وأنها لا تحتاج لكبير عناء لتقول كلمتها في أرضية الميدان وتسكب العطاء مدرارا وتتوجه بالنصر على أي خصم وإن علا شأنه.
قبل مجئ إيمال كان للمريخ فريق ترتعد من ذكره فرائص الخصوم كان بعبعا مخيفا مصير الخصوم أمامه إما خسران محتوم أو هروب معلوم.
* بمثلما كان التخلي عن غارزيتو غلطة والتعاقد مع إيمال جريمة وإقالته سلامة فإن التعاقد مع الثنائي برهان ومحسن كان عودة لجادة الطريق فيها الكثير من الحكمة والذكاء لأن التوقيت لم يكن يحتمل غير مجئ الثنائي وحالة الإحباط التي إعترت الفريق في أعقاب الخروج المر من الأبطال ثم الخروج الأمر من الكونفدرالية كانت تستدعي الإستعانة بمدرب يجيد فن التعامل النفسي مع اللاعبين ليعيد إليهم توازنهم وثقتهم بأنفسهم وهذه أبرز سمات الثنائي الذي يمتلك علاوة على ذلك قنطار الشطارة ودرهم الحظ.
* لنحق الحق فإن محسن سيد هو من عمل على إعداد الفريق في المرحلة السابقة أعاد فيها للثقة للنجوم وجهزهم نفسيا لمباراة الأمس قبل أن ينضم له الخبير برهان الشاطر والذي أدار مع رفيقه المباراة بحنكة وإقتدار وتمكن من كسب الرهان أمام هيرون ريكاردو مدرب النمور الذي قبل نجومه الهزيمة في شوط اللاعبين بهدف وقبل هو الهزيمة في شوط المدربين بهدف أيضاً.
أكدت مباراة البارحة أن المريخ بمن حضر لأن الفريق الذي يفقد 7 لاعبين أساسيين بقدرات ( جمال سالم ، بخيت خميس ، سالمون ، عمر بخيت ، العقرب ، أوكرا وتراوري) ويحقق الفوز على فريق في مستوى النمور هو فريق متميز بلا أدنى شك.
* واصل رمضان رحلة الإبداع فصال وجال في كل شبر من أرضية الميدان مقدما نفسه كلاعب وسط مميز ومهاجم قناص لا تسلم من تصويباته شباك الحراس .
* عاد ضفر لمستواه المعروف فقدم مجهودا وافرا على الرواق الأيمن صعودا ونزولا مؤديا دوره الدفاعي بإمتياز ومقدما السند اللازم للمقدمة الهجومية ومستعيدا ذاكرة التسجيل برأسية مستنسخة من راسيته في شباك عزام التنزاني الموسم السابق مستغلا عكسية الغاني الأشولاني كوفي من ركلة زاوية في العشر الأول من أعشار اللقاء.
* قدم مدافع الأحمر الجديد صلاح نمر مباراة كبيرة حيث كان تدخله حاسما في الكثير من المواقف الصعبة وتميز في إصطياد الكرات العالية ليؤكد على تشكيله الإضافة المطلوبة للخط الخلفي للفرقة الحمراء .
* واصل الوافد الجديد ابراهيم جعفر رحلة التألق مع المريخ مثبتا أقدامه أكثر في تشكيلة برهان حيث برع في السحب والتمرير وتنويع اللعب ليمنح وسط المريخ النشاط والحيوية وكان بمثابة الرمانة لوسط الأحمر وبقليل من الإجتهاد سيكون له شأن كبير.
* خالد النعسان بذل مجهودا كبيرا وقام بدور العقرب حيث مارس الضغط على مدافعي الخصم ونزل كثيرا للوسط والدفاع مقدما المساندة وإذا وجد الفرصة الكافية سيحدث تحولا كبيرا في خط المقدمة الهجومية وقد لا يغادر التشكيلة بعدها أبدا .
* سكب الحارس المخضرم المعز محجوب عصارة خبراته وقدم أجمل مبارياته رفقة المريخ منذ قدومه للقلعة الحمراء قبل عام ونصف من الآن حيث شكل المعز حائط صد فولازي تكسرت عنده كل محاولات مهاجمي النمور للنيل من شباك المريخ وصد عددا من الفرص ما كان سيلومه عليها أحد ليؤكد أن الدهن في العتاقي ويستحق لقب رجل المباراة بجدارة رفقة جاهد محجوب حارس الآرسنال الذي حرم الأحمر من عدة أهداف.
* كل لاعبي المريخ قدموا مباراة ممتازة قياسا على مستوى التحضيرات حيث لا زال الفريق يعاني من الغيابات لذلك فما قدمه النجوم كان عين المطلوب وتفاوت نسبة العطاء بين لاعب وآخر شئ طبيعي وحتي مصعب الذي كان أقل لاعبي الأحمر عطاءا أنقذ الفريق من هدف محقق والكرة في طريقها للشباك وهو ما غفر له تأرجح مستواه وبالمزيد من العمل يمكن أن يرتفع مستوى الفريق أكثر ومن المؤكد أن برهان قد رصد كل ملاحظاته لإستصحابها في إعداده للقاء المرتقب .
* الفوز الذي حققه الزعيم بالأمس كان مهما جدا لرفع الروح المعنوية للاعبين والجماهير قبل لقاء القمة يوم الإثنين المقبل والذي يتطلع المريخ للظفر بنقاطه لتقليص الفارق وتصدير الضغط للمنافس مع مواصلة السباق المحموم نحو الظفر باللقب والذي يطمح المريخ لإبقاءه بقلعته الحمراء.
** نقاط قصيرة **
* كما العهد بها زحفت جماهير المريخ نحو شندي وقدمت دعمها للمحبوب.
*هؤلاء الرجال لم يمنعهم الصيام من اللحاق بالفريق لتقديم واجب الدعم والمساندة.
* تناولوا إفطارهم على قارعة طريق شندي وهم يتغنون ويلتقطون الصور لله درهم من عاشقين.
* لأجل هؤلاء كان لابد للمريخ أن ينتصر.
* التحضير الجيد والإلتفاف حول الفريق سلاح المريخ لتحقيق الفوز في ديربي ام درمان.
* مريخ ما بعد إيمال عدل المزاج وسر البال.
* مريخ برهان خطر بمن حضر

** آخر نقطة **
موعدنا غداً ان كان في العمر بقية لأن نقطة تلاقينا وعد وعهد وتمني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لتجهيز لاعبيه للقمة ..المريخ يواجه منتخب الناشئين اليوم

ديربي سبورت :الخرطوم
يسعى المريخ لتجهيز لاعبيه لمباراة القمة من خلال مواجهة منتخب الناشئين في  العاشرة والربع من أمسية اليوم خاصة بعض الأساسيين الذين لم يشاركوا أمس  بشندي أمام الاهلي وأبرزهم الحارس جمال سالم والمدافع علي جعفر والمحترف  الغاني اوكرا والمهاجم بكري المدينة بالإضافة لبخيت خميس وحمادبكري ومحمد  الرشيد ومجدي عبداللطيف وصبري الرديف . هذا وبات مؤكدا أن النيجيري جابسون  سالومون خارج حسابات القمة الاثنين المقبل تماما لعدم وصوله للخرطوم حتى  أمس
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجم التسجيلات ابراهيم جعفر يبوح بالأسرار ..محسن قدمني للسلاطين والرغبة نقلتني للمريخ !!

خاص ديربي سبورت:
حاوره: د. فتح الرحمن عوض الحاج
لاعب بزغ نجمه بسرعة كبيرة، قدمته فرقة مريخ الفاشر لأضواء الممتاز، استغل  الفرصة وقدم مستوي راقيا أهله ليكون ركيزة أساسية لمنتخبنا الأولمبي، لفت  إليه أنظار المريخ العاصمي فكان الإنتقال شرقا. ديربي سبورت التقته في بوح  رمضاني خفيف.
* أولاً دعنا نتعرف عليك.
– ابراهيم جعفر ابراهيم من مواليد الخرطوم الديوم الشرقية عام 1993م. درست بمدرسة العمارات الاساسية وعبد المنعم حسونة الثانوية.
* المسيرة الكروية؟
– بدأت بفريق الحي وكان اسمه الإتحاد، منه انتقلت الي نادي التعايشة  بالدرجة الثالثة، ثم قضيت فترة بنادي الأمير ومنه الي مريخ الفاشر ثم أخيرا  حططت الرحال بمريخ الفاشر.
* من الذي رشحك للانتقال لمريخ السلاطين؟
– الكوتش محسن سيد المدير الفني للسلاطين في ذلك الحين هو من شاهدني وضمني لقلعة السلاطين.
* ألم تتهيب اللعب في تشكيلة السلاطين خصوصاً أنك أتيت للفريق الاول لتسد خانة نجم كبير هو نزار سيف الدين؟
– تعلمت من نزار الكثير واستفدت منه لأنه لاعب كبير ومجيد في خانة الارتكاز  وهو بالمناسبة اكثر من صديق لكني لم اتهيب اللعب ولم اتخوف من المقارنة بل  كنت انتظر الفرصة لاظهار قدراتي. واتمني له التوفيق والنجاح في مسيرته.
* كيف استطعت وفي فترة قصيرة احتلال مكان اساسي مع السلاطين رغم وجود نجوم  في الوسط المتاخر امثال محمد خميس وكايا ومحمد موسي ومحمد الجيلي؟
– احترمهم جميعا ولي معهم علاقات طيبة جدا وهم لاعبين كبار ولكن المجال كان  تنافسيا وانا اجتهدت وقدمت ما اقنع المدرب اني استحق المكان الاساسي.
* عاصرت عدد من المدربين في فرقة السلاطين فمن هو المدرب الاكثر الذي علي مسيرتك؟
– استفدت جدا من ككل المدربين الذين مروا علي الفريق، وكل مدربه له اسلوبه وطريقته الخاصة. وتحية خاصة اسوقها للكوتش معتصم خالد.
* حدثنا عن المنتخب الاولمبي.
– أجمل أيام مسيرتي لاني الكنتخب كان عبارة عن روح واحدة لذلك ولله الحمد  كانت نتائجنا جيدة وقدمنا مستويات كبيرة. أتمني أن تعود تلك الايام.
– تلقيت اتصالا من ادارة المريخ وتلاقت رغبتي مع رغبتهم وتم الاتفاق النهائي بمكتب الرئيس أسامة ونسي.
* كيف وجدت المناخ العام بالمريخ؟
– جيد.
* الاضواء الان مسلطة بكثافة عليك، هل ستؤثر سلبا؟
أتمني ان تكون دعما لي لتقديم الافضل.
* بعد انتهاء مباراة المريخ ومريخ الفاشر دار حوار بينك وبين البلجيكي ايمايل مدرب المريخ. ماذا قال لك؟
– بتمني ليك التوفيق
* ابراهيم جعفر و:
– رمضان: شهر روحانيات وعبادة.
– المطبخ: نص نص بس بعرف اعمل شيبسي .
وجبة مفضلة: العصيدة
فنان: محمود عبد العزيز
ممثل: محمد رمضان
كتاب قراته: القران الكريم
مدينة في الذاكرة: جوهانسبيرج
هدف لا ينسي: هدفي في مرمي المريخ
مباراة كنت فيها كما تريد: مباراة المنتخب مع اثيوبيا.
الشكر للكابتن ابراهيم على هذه الاطلالة السريعة مع التمنيات له بالتوفيق في مسيرته القادمة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


وجهة نظر فنية
نادر الداني
فوز مستحق وروح معنوية عالية


حقق المريخ فوزاً مستحقاً على فريق الاهلي شندي بهدفين دون  مقابل احرزهما نجميه ضفر ورمضان عجب بعد مباراة مثيرة وقوية بين الطرفين  خاصة من جانب الاحمر الذي استطاع ان يوظف خبرة لاعبيه في حسم نتيجة اللقاء  ويعود بثلاثة نقاط غالية من معقل الاهلي شندي .
برهان  ومحسن قادا المريخ لأول فوز في الممتاز بعد توليهما مهمة تدريب الأحمر  واستطاع برهان توظيف اللاعبين بصورة جيدة للغاية رغم أنه ومن خلال المشاهدة  وضح أن فرقة المريخ الحالية تحتاج الى شغل تدريبي كبير والى فترة ليست  بالقصيرة حتى تستعيد هذه الفرقة عافيتها وفورمتها العالية ولعمل تكتيكات  عالية المستوى فلقد وضح ومن خلال مشاهدتنا لهذه المباراة بالامس ان المريخ  يفتقد لاعبوه للكثير من الجوانب الفنية وذلك بسبب الاحداث التي مر بها  النادي في الفترة الماضية والتي نأمل ان تكون قد حققت دروسها المستفادة  وبعودة الرئيس تكون كل المشاكل في طريقها للحل خاصة بالنسبة لفريق كرة  القدم .
فاز المريخ بالامس على الاهلي شندي وحقق المطلوب بل واكثر من  ذلك حيث ظهر الفريق بصورة جيدة للغاية مقارنة بما حدث له من احداث وظروف مر  بها الفريق كما اسلفنا اعلاه .
فنياً استطاع المريخ عبور الاهلي بعد أن لعبت عدة عوامل في هذا  الفوز وظهرت اكثر من صورة رائعة في مباراة الامس شكلت لوحة فنية راقية كما  ظهرت اكثر من سلبية واضحة ايضاً لتشكل نقطة نظام يجب الوقوف عندها كثيراً  لاعمال مبدأ المحاسبة فكما توفر الادارة للاعبي الفريق كل متطلبات  المباريات من تمارين ومعسكرات وترحيل وخلافه فان الادارة من حقها ايضا ان  ترى نتاج عملها الجيد حتى ينعكس ذلك على مستوى اللاعبين في الميدان والا  فما فائدة عمليات الصرف التي ستواجه الفريق في الاستحقاقات المحلية .
عموماً نرغب كثيراً في التحدث عن بعض مجريات مباراة الامس ونقول  بان الفريقين قدما مباراة مثيرة ورائعة من حيث التحركات المتصلة وتمثلت  الاثارة في مبادلة الأهلي للمريخ الهجمات الخطيرة وتمكنه من تهديد مرمى  المريخ وقيادة عدة هجمات تصدى لها المتألق والمبدع والذي انتظرنا وجوده في  هذه الخانة كثيراً الوافد الجديد صلاح نمر حيث اكد نمر بأنه مكسب كبير  لفرقة المريخ القادمة بما قدمه امس من أداء راقي وقوي اتسم بالحماس والقوة  والجدية والانقضاض بالاضافة الى اجادته التامة لالعاب الهواء وتوقيته  السليم في عمليات الاستلام والتسليم وانتزاع الكرات من امام المهاجمين بقوة  وصلابة وبما يمتاز به من بنية جسمانية هائلة (ماشاء الله تبارك الله )  فاستطاع نمر ان يؤكد علو كعبه من أول مباراة رسمية له مع المريخ ويأخذ  موقعه في التشكيلة الاساسية كمدافع كاسر وقوي ومميز وجد الاسحسان من  الجمهور الذي اطمئن تماماً بوجود نمر في هذه الخانة وبهذا يكون نمر قد قدم  اوراق اعتماده بصورة رسمية ليأخذ مكانه مبكراً في تشكيلة الفريق الاساسية .
تخوف الكثيرون من الدفع بحارس المريخ الدولي المعز محجوب في  مباراة الأمس (وشالوا هم) في حراسة مرمى المريخ في هذه المباراة فجمال سالم  لم يتمرن سوى تمرين واحد فقط مع الفريق وبالتالي كان لابد من الدفع  باللاعب الاكثر جاهزية وتمرس ومواكبة وانسجام مع التيم فكانت الفرصة للحارس  المتأق المعز محجوب الذي قدم واحدة من اجمل مبارياته مع المريخ وكان سداً  منيعاً لكل الهجمات الاهلاوية وتميز اداؤه بالتركيز التام على الكرة  والخروج في وقت مناسب فكان نجماً اقتسم النجومية مع المدافع الصلد صلاح نمر  فشكلاً ترسانة دفاعية كاملة لمرمى المريخ وقدما مباراة ستظل عالقة  بالاذهان .
اقول بانه من الطبيعي في حالة تالق نمر والمعز محجوب ان تتجه  الانظار صوب المدافع امير كمال وتضع اكثر من نقطة استفهام على اداء هذا  اللاعب وتراجع مستواه من مباراة لأخرى فامير بالامس كان ثغرة واضحة مر من  خلالها لاعبوا الاهلي شندي خاصة المهاجم نادر الطيب والذي ارهق امير كثيراً  بطلعاته وتحركاته المزعجة ولولا وجود صلاح نمر لتمكن نادر الطيب من الوصول  الى شباك المتالق المعز محجوب .
نقول باننا لاحظنا بأن امير ظل مشاركاً بصورة دائمة طيلة الموسم  الماضي والحالي ونعتقد بأن اللاعب امير كمال يحتاج الى الراحة الايجابية  حتى يعود اكثر تالقاً كما كان من قبل ففي اعتقادي بأن امير اصابه الارهاق  من جراء اللعب المتواصل لان اللاعب ظل يتالق في كل المباريات وبصورة دائمة  ولكن في الاونة الاخيرة ظهرت عيوب امير والمتمثلة في عدم التغطية السليمة  مع عدم استخلاص الكرات الخطرة من المدافعين بالاضافة الى مشكلة الاندفاع  الزائد التي ظل يقوم بها كذلك الضعف الواضح في الكرات العالية وكيفية  التعامل معها في خطوط الدفاع .
نأتي لنتحدث عن خط وسط المريخ والذي اجاد فيه ابراهيم جعفر  كلاعب محور بصورة جيدة استطاع ابراهيم القيام بالواجب الدفاعي المنوط به  بالاضافة الى دعم لاعبي الوسط والهجوم وتقديم المساعدة لهم حيث ان هذه  الامور الفنية تعتبر من اهم مهام لاعب الوسط المحور .
علاء الدين يوسف لم يكن علاء مميزاً في مباراة الامس وربما  تاثير الصيام بدأ واضحاً عليه فهناك نوعية من اللاعبين يتاثرون برمضان حتى  في وقت الفطر فان ادائهم يختلف عما يكون عليه في فترة الفطر حيث تحتاج  اجسادهم لمزيد من الاكل والشرب حتى تصبح قادرة على القيام بكل المهام خاصة  اذا كانت هذه المهام تتعلق بعمليات الدفاع والكر والفر داخل ارضية الميدان  فلقد تلاحظ لدينا بان علاء الدين بالامس كانت حركته الدينميكية في وسط  الميدان محدودة للغاية فلقد استطاع ابراهيم جعفر التحرك في الوسط المتقم  وقدم مجهود وافر ورائع فيما بدأ ظهور النجم علاء الدين يوسف من خلال الشوط  الثاني اكثر ظهوراً .
اللاعب مصعب عمر كان ثغرة واضحة في جبهة المريخ الشمالية وقدم  مردود ضعيف للغاية وكانت كل كراته مقطوعة والتزم اكثر الاوقات بالمناطق  الدفاعية واكثرمن تمرير الكرات العالية لزملائه في المناطق الامامية بصورة  عالية ودون تركيز ولم يشارك مصعب في هجوم المريخ كعادته من زمان وكان عالة  على الفريق ويبدو ان مستوى مصعب يحتاج من هذا اللاعب ان يراجع مستواه  كثيراً حتى يعود اكثر قوة واشراقاً فنتمنى ذلك لان خانة مصعب من الخانات  الحساسة جداً والتي تتطلب وجود لاعب على مستوى عال لتفعيل التكتيك الهجومي  والدفاعي بصورة افضل خاصة خلال المباريات الكبيرة .
اللاعب النعسان كان شعلة من النشاط وقد مباراة فوق الوسط دفاع  وهاجم بصورة جيدة ولكن هذا اللاعب بنيته الجسمانية ضعيفة للغاية ويحتاج الى  تقوية خاصة للرجلين وكذلك يبدو انه من اللاعبين الذين يتميزون بالحماس  الكبير والهمة ويسعون دوماً لمحاولة تقديم ما يفيد الفريق بغيرة وحماس زائد  وهذه امكانيات جيدة في النعسان يمكن ان يستغلها المدرب لتوظيف هذا اللاعب  بصورة جيدة ليكون تحت المهاجمين تماماً لتمويلهم بالكرات البينية فالنعسان  يكون اكثر خطورة عندما يجد مساحة وزمن فهو يجيد التحرك وفق هذه الفرص  الجيدة ولكن لو تم الضغط عليه فإنه من الصعب ان يجد تلك الفرص ويمكن ايقاف  حركته بالضغط عليه في وسط الميدان وعدم اعطائه المساحة الكافية للحركة .
رمضان عجب وكوفي تحركا كثيراً وان كانت حركة رمضان خاصة خلال  الشوط الثاني جاءت رائعة ومميزة للغاية من حيث التقدم والمدافعة ايضاً  فرمضان يتميز بالخبرة بالاضافة الى القوى البدنية الهائلة والتي تمكنه من  المدافعة والمهاجمة بنفس واحد ووضح تماماً بأن نزعة رمضان الهجومية هي  الافضل فوجوده في خط المقدمة الهجومية وتوفر ميزة التهديف لديه بالإضافة  الى ميزة السرعة كل ذلك جعل من رمضان مهاجم على درجة عالية من القوة وتاكد  ذلك في مباراة الامس حيث قدم رمضان مباراة فوق العادة واستطاع قيادة الفريق  لتحقيق هدف الامان والضمان الذي اكد به فوز المريخ بعد ان استلم تمريرة  عنكبة الرائعة الجميلة وتقدم خطوة ومن ثم اطلق كرة قوية في مرمى الاهلي  شندي احرز بها هدف الامان لفريقه ونال استحسان القاعدة المريخية باثرها ولو  كنت في مكان مدرب المريخ لما اخرجت رمضان من وظيفة الهجوم حتى وان عاد  بكري المدينة الى منطقته الاساسية فان رمضان يصبح الان هو الخيار الاول  خاصة وانه ظل يقدم النجاح تلو النجاح في هذه الخانة لذا وجب دعم هذا اللاعب  والاستفادة من طاقته الهجومية لتوظيفها لمصلحة الفريق وعدم الدفع به في خط  الوسط او الدفاع .
بالامس ايضا لعب ضفر واحدة من اجمل مبارياته وقدم مردود جيد  واحرز هدف رائع جداً ومتخصص من ركنية كوفي التي لعبها عالية فتقدم ضفر ولعب  شبال جميل في المرمى شمال جاهد محجوب هدف جميل ورائع اكد به علو كعبه  وخبرته الطويلة في مثل هذه المباريات .
دخول عنكبة في الشوط الثاني حرك هجوم المريخ وكعادة عنكبة فانه  يزعج الدفاع كثيراً بتحركاته اللامركزية فهناك بعض اللاعبين حتى وان كانت  مهاراتهم في كرة القدم محدودة الا انهم يستطيعون فعل المفيد لفريقهم في  امور اخرى اكثر اهمية فعنكبة واحد من هؤلاء فهو يستطيع ان يشغل الدفاع  ويتحرك في مساحات واسعة ويشكل خطورة على مرمى الفريق المنافس وحركت عنكبة  هذه تجبر المدافعين على المكوث في مناطقهم وعدم التقدم خوفاً من سرعته  وتحركاته المزعجة.
نقاط من مباراة الامس:

الفوز الذي حققه الفريق بالامس سيساهم كثيراً في رفع روح  المعنوية للفريق فهو يشكل دفعة معنوية هائلة قبل مباراة الهلال ولكن يجب  الحذر لان الفريق مازال يحتاج العديد من الشغل الفني خاصة في المنطقة  الدفاعية الخاصة بامير كمال ومصعب عمر فهذه الجبهة اليسرى تحتاج الى تفعيل  كامل والى وضع برنامج تدريبي خاص لكل من يشغل هذه الخانة وشخصياً اقترح ان  يتم اراحة المدفاع امير كمال منذ مباراة الامس والدفع بعلي جعفر ليلعب مع  صلاح نمر مع عودة بخيت خميس للمنطقة اليسرى بدلا عن مصعب عمر المرهق  والمتعب ويبدو تاثير الصيام عليه في مباراة الامس .المريخ يحتاج الى شغل فني كبير ويحتاج اللاعبون الى المزيد من  عمليات التجويد وارتفاع عامل اللياقة البدنية العالية مع الدخول في معسكر  مقفول ونتمنى ان يوفق الله المدربان برهان ومحسن في تقديم خبرتهما حتى يعود  المريخ اكثر قوة وهيبة في الايام القادمة ان شاء الله ،،،المريخ بالامس قدم مباراة جيدة للغاية وظهر اكثر من لاعب  بمستوى جيد فرغم ظروف الصيام والسفر لمدينة شندي فلقد قدم الفريق المطلوب  وفاز بالمباراة وحقق الثلاثة نقاط ونأمل ان يعود الاستقرار الفني والمادي  لفرقة المريخ الحالية وان تعود لتجلس مرة اخرى على صدارة الممتاز باذن الله  .انتزاع المريخ للثلاثة نقاط من الاهلي شندي في داره ووسط  احبابه دليل على ان الاحمر عاد وبقوة ليوجه رسالة قوية لفرق الولايات بانه  سوف يحصد كل النقاط الخارجية خاصة مباراة الهلال كادوقلي والتي تعتبر الأهم  .نتمنى ان يساهم الفوز الذي حققه الاحمر في عودة الجماهير الى  مدرجات الاستاد وكذلك في عودة الروح للاعبين بالاضافة الى عودة الحياة  لكوكب المريخ من جديد خاصة وان الفوز على فريق مثل الاهلي شندي وفي عقر  داره يعتبر شئ جيد وجميل ويشكر عليه اللاعبين ويجب دعمهم في مقبل المباريات  القادمة وبالتالي لابد من عودة الجماهير لمتابعة الفريق وتشجيعه من  المدرجات بقوة حتى تشكل الجماهير طاقة دفع اخرى تساهم في تحقيق الفوز في  المباريات القادمة ..

والله وفي التوفيق والسداد ،،،
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﻀﻮﺍﻥ ﺑﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﻳﻮﻓﻴﺎﻥ ﺑﺎﻻﻟﺘﺰﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ

ﺍﻭﻓﻲ ﺛﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺰﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ : ﻋﻮﺽ ﺭﻣﺮﻡ ﺑﺎﻻﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻋﻀﻮ ﻗﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻌﻼﻗﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻴﺔ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻲ ﺑﺎﻻﻟﺘﺰﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺮﻭﺽ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻤﺎ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻨﻔﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﻗﻴﻤﺖ ﺑﻤﻨﺰﻝ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ ... ﻭﺗﺴﻠﻢ ﺍﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺰﺍﻧﺔ ﺑﺎﻻﻧﺎﺑﺔ ﻋﻦ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺷﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﺮﻋﺎﺕ ﻭﻗﺪﻡ ﺷﻜﺮﻩ ﻟﻠﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ .. ﻭﻗﺎﻝ : ﺍﻧﻬﻢ ﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮﻭﻥ ﺗﺴﻠﻢ ﺗﺒﺮﻋﺎﺕ ﺑﺎﻗﻲ ﻋﻀﻮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ...ﻭﻛﺸﻒ ﻋﻦ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺗﻘﺮﻳﺮ ﻣﺎﻟﻲ ﻣﺘﻴﺮ ﻏﺪﺍ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ .

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عاجل ..اهلي شندي سلم الان شكواها ضد (الوك)



سلمت ادارة الاهلي شندي قبل قليل شكواها ضد لاعب المريخ الوك لاتحاد الكرة العام وافادت مصادر ل (سودانا فوق) ان ادارة النمر اعتمدت في شكواها علي عقوبة اللاعب الاولية التي كسبت بها الرابطة كوستي شكواها في اللاعب عندما كان يلعب في مريخ كوستي واكدت ادارة الاهلي شندي ان مادة وحيدة في القواعد العامة تؤكد صحة ما ذهبنا اليه  وتمنحنا النقاط 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكلف المحامي الايطالي مونقيميرى بمتابعة شكوي (شيبوب ) في الفيفا


  كلف مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ السوداني المحامي الايطالي المعروف مونقيميرى  بمتابعة اجراءات شكوي المجلس في لاعبه السابق شيبوب لدي الفيفا وبدأ  المحامي الايطالي فعليا في الاجراءات ويتوقع ان تظهر مستجدات جديدة في هذا  الملف خلال الايام القادمة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يكلف المحامي الايطالي مونقيميرى بمتابعة شكوي (شيبوب ) في الفيفا



كلف مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ السوداني المحامي الايطالي المعروف مونقيميرى بمتابعة اجراءات شكوي المجلس في لاعبه السابق شيبوب لدي الفيفا وبدأ المحامي الايطالي فعليا في الاجراءات ويتوقع ان تظهر مستجدات جديدة في هذا الملف خلال الايام القادمة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في وجه الرياح
إبراهيم عبدالرحيم
مباراة عودة الروح

* أنهت الفرقة الحمراء مغامرة الأهلي شندي بنجاح تام.. وحصدت ثلاث نقاط مهمة جداً في مشوار الفريق في دوري سوداني الممتاز.. وأكدت استعدادها لمواجهة الإثنين القادم أمام الهلال في ختام الدورة الأولى من المنافسة..!!

* قياساً بالظروف التي عانت منها الفرقة الحمراء منذ فترة طويلة.. سواء على المستوى الإداري والفني.. فإن المحصلة مميزة جداً.. لا سيما وأن الفوز أتى على فريق قوي جداً وهو الأهلي شندي.. والذي فشل المريخ في التفوق عليه بأرضه في ظروف أفضل من التي يعيشها الآن..!!

* عانى المريخ من غياب عدد كبير من أساسييه.. بقيادة جمال سالم وبخيت خميس وسالمون جابسون وبكري المدينة وعمر بخيت وأوكرا وراجي عبدالعاطي وتراوري.. ولكن خبرة الكبار وحماس الشباب منحا المريخ فوزاً غالياً جداً أسهم في إعادة الثقة للأحمر الذي كاد يضيع في الفترة السابقة..!!

* ما كان للمريخ أن يخسر مباراته أمام الهلال الأبيض في الدوري لو تعاملت لجنة التسيير السابقة بما يجب مع هذه المباراة.. وقد قلناها سابقاً إن لجنة التسيير كانت بعيدة كل البعد عن لاعبي المريخ ولم يكن لها أي تواصل معهم.. ولولا المجهودات التي كان يقوم بها الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة لفشل المريخ حتى في الفوز على أرضه وبين جماهيره..!!

* كانت المهمة الأساسية للجنة التسيير الحالية هي إعادة التوازن للفرقة الحمراء.. لأن اللجنة في حد ذاتها أتت في وقت حرج للغاية.. وقبل مواجهة الأهلي شندي والهلال في ختام الدورة الأولى من دوري سوداني الممتاز.. لذا اهتمت اللجنة بالفريق.. ووضعت الفوز في مباراة الأمس هدفاً استراتيجياً.. حتى لا تحدث أي هزة للفريق والجماهير جراء خسارة أي نقطة في مباراة شندي..!!

* ولعل الجلسة التي عقدها السيد جمال الوالي مع لاعبي الفريق يوم الإثنين الماضي.. قد أسهمت في إعادة الروح للاعبي الفريق الذين لم يحسوا بقرب الإدارة منهم منذ بداية الموسم.. ولكنهم وجدوها في لجنة التسيير الحالية.. فانتصروا على الأهلي شندي العنيد.. وأكدوا أن عافية الفريق من عافية الإدارة..!!

* نجح لاعبو المريخ في التعامل مع مجريات المباراة بما يجب.. وحدوا كثيراً من خطورة فريق الأهلي الذي تحدث الكثيرون عن فقدانه لعدد من لاعبيه.. ونسوا أن المريخ يفقد نصف تشكيلته الأساسية.. بل أن عددا من اللاعبين الجدد اقتحموا التوليفة بقيادة صلاح نمر وإبراهيم جعفر وألوك أكيج..!!

* الهدف المبكر الذي أحرزه اللاعب ضفر.. كان بمثابة إخماد لثورة الشنداوية.. بل كان بمثابة الصدمة للنمور.. وقد كان للهدف تأثير كبير على لاعبي المريخ.. رغم أن الفرقة الحمراء لم تستثمر الهدف لبسط سيطرتها على المباراة.. ووضح تماماً أن المريخ يعاني في جانب اللياقة البدنية وعدم التفاهم بين لاعبي الوسط علاءالدين يوسف وإبراهيم جعفر وألوك.. رغم المجهودات الفردية التي قاموا بها أثناء المباراة..!!

* ولعل هذه المباراة الرسمية الأولى للثنائي إبراهيم جعفر وألوك.. لذا كان من الطبيعي أن يهتز أداء وسط المريخ.. وبالتالي منح وسط الأهلي السيطرة على منطقة المناورة وقيادة العديد من الهجمات الخطرة على مرمى المعز محجوب الذي تألق في أكثر من كرة.. إلى جانب صلاح نمر وضفر..!!

* لم يكن يفكر أحد من المريخاب في أداء الفريق لمباراة مميزة.. ولكن كان الهدف هو الظفر بالنقاط الثلاث.. لأن المريخ لم يكن يحتمل فقدان أي نقطة في الدوري.. لا سيما وأنه سيواجه الهلال في ختام الدورة الأولى.. وله مباراة أخرى مع الهلال كادوقلي.. لذا لم ننظر أبداً إلى مستوى الفريق.. والذي أعتبره جيداً جداً مقارنة بالظروف التي عاشها الفريق وبقاءه لفترة طويلة دون مدرب.. بل إن جهازه الفني جديد عليه رغم معرفة برهان ومحسن للفريق، ولكن اختلاف الأسلوب التدريبي بين الثنائي الوطني والبلجيكي إيمال.. كان له أثره..!!

* الفوز على الأهلي شندي أعاد التوازن للفرقة الحمراء وللجماهير.. وأسهم في عودة الروح.. لأنه أتى على حساب فريق من الصعب الفوز عليه بأرضه.. وقد توقعت تعرض المريخ لنزيف النقاط في شندي.. خاصة بعد أن تأخر إحراز المريخ للهدف الثاني.. وفي ظل الضغط الكثيف الذي مارسه الأهلي شندي على جبهة المريخ.. وانخفاض مردود عدد من اللاعبين.. ولكن تعامل الجهاز الفني ولاعبي الفريق مع الفريق الشنداوي كان له الأثر في تحقيق الفوز بهدفين..!!

* لم تتوفر للمريخ أي دكة بدلاء قوية في مباراة الأمس.. حيث كانت الخيارات محدودة جداً في كل الخانات.. وفريق مثل الأهلي شندي لا يمكن المغامرة أمامه بأي لاعب جديد لم يعتد اللعب في دوري سوداني الممتاز.. فالثلاثي صلاح نمر وإبراهيم جعفر وألوك اعتادوا اللعب في الممتاز.. لذا كانوا هم الأفضل من بين اللاعبين الجدد..!!

إتجاه الرياح..!!

* وضح تماماً تأثر المريخ بفترة الراحة السلبية التي أعقبت الخروج من الكونفدرالية.. فضلاً عن عدم وجود جهاز فني للإشراف على الفريق بعد استئناف الإعداد.. ولن ننسى بالطبع غياب عدد كبير من اللاعبين.. وارتفاع مستوى المشاكل بين الإدارة واللاعبين فيما يتعلق بالمستحقات..!!

* خاض الأحمر مباراة الأمس أمام الأهلي شندي.. معتمداً على ارتفاع الروح المعنوية للاعبي الفريق بعد الإستقرار الإداري الذي شهده النادي في أعقاب تعيين لجنة تسيير جديدة برئاسة الوالي..!!

* ولعب الثنائي محسن سيد وبرهان تيه أدواراً مميزة في ارتفاع هذه الروح المعنوية.. وكان لمحسن القدح المعلى في ذلك بلعبه دور القطاع الرياضي ودائرة الكرة في فترة الفراغ الإداري.. وهنا تكمن أهمية محسن الذي يتمتع بعلاقات مميزة مع اللاعبين..!!

* النقاط كانت أهم من المستوى.. والدوري نقاط.. والفوز الكبير على النمور.. سيكون له ما بعده.. والفريق يستعد لمواجهة الهلال يوم الإثنين المقبل..!!

* خمسة أيام كافية لرفع اللياقة البدنية للاعبي الفريق قبل مواجهة الأزرق.. والواجب يفرض على الجهاز الفني تكثيف التدريبات لبعض اللاعبين.. خاصة علاءالدين يوسف ومصعب عمر والنعسان وكوفي..!!

* عودة العقرب للمشاركة في لقاء القمة ستدعم الأحمر كثيراً.. لا سيما وأنه المهاجم الرئيسي في الفريق..!!

* عودة ضفر للطرف الأيمن.. حررت رمضان عجب من هذه الخانة.. فظهرت خطورته وأهدافه.. رغم أنه لم يقدم نفسه بشكل جيد في مباراة الأمس.. ولكنه أسهم في تأمين النقاط الثلاث بالهدف الثاني في مرمى الأهلي شندي..!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وفد الشركة الصينية يصل الخرطوم مساء اليوم

يصل الخرطوم مساء اليوم وفد الشركة الصينية التي ستنفذ العديد من المشاريع الاستثمارية بنادي المريخ قادمة من الدوحة بعد أن كان وفد مريخي قد التقى بممثلي الشركة في وقت سابق بالدوحة وتم وضع الخطوط العريضة لمشاريع استثمارية طموحة يمكن أن تحدث نقلة كبرى في ملف الاستثمار بالنادي, وأجرى المهندس الصادق حاج علي رئيس قطاع الاستثمار السابق اتصالاً هاتفياً بالمهندس طارق زروق بغرض التنسيق لاستقبال الشركة والتفاكر معها حول المشاريع, وأعد مجلس المريخ استقبالاً كبيراً للشركة ومن المتوقع أن يقيم الأحمر احتفالاً ضخماً على شرف توقيع العقد الرسمي مع الشركة الصينية التي ستحدث نقلة كبرى في ملف الاستثمار بنادي المريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبّر رمضان عجب نجم المريخ وصاحب هدف الأمان عن بالغ سعادته بالمباراة الكبيرة والانتصار المهم الذي حققه المريخ على النمور مساء أمس مشيراً إلى أنهم قبل المباراة تعاهدوا على تحقيق النصر والقتال بشراسة وإهداء الفرحة لجماهيرهم لافتاً إلى أنه تعهد لزملائه بالوصول لشباك الأهلي وكان واثقاً من أنه سيفعل ذلك وتحسر رمضان على الهدف الصحيح الذي لم يحتسبه له الحكم ذاكراً أن المريخ كان يمكن أن ينتصر بنتيجة أكبر وأن يرسل تهديداً قوياً للند قبل موقعة القمة وشكر رمضان عجب زميله عنكبة على الهدية الغالية التي قدمها له وساعده بها في تسجيل هدف الأمان لفريقه ذاكراً أن هذا الهدف كان ترجمة لمجهود أكثر من لاعب لأن الهجمة بدأت من المعز محجوب قبل أن تصل إلى عنكبة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التبرعات تنهال على المريخ في السعودية عن طريق رمرم

استقبلت رابطة مشجعي المريخ بجدة الأستاذ عوض رمرم أمين مال المريخ وكان في مقدمة المستقبلين القنصل نور الدين عبد الوهاب وحمد جادين رئيس الرابطة إلى جانب النعيم سليمان والوسيلة عمر والمهندس محمد عبد الله وداعة الله والأستاذ الفاضل طه, وشرح عوض رمرم الوضع الحالي للنادي الذي أسس لمبدأ العمل الجماعي وضرورة مساهمة الجميع في دعم ناديهم حتى لا يتحمل الصرف المالي جمال الوالي لوحده, وبادرت الرابطة بنفرة سريعة كانت محصلتها 15 ألف ريال سعودي, وأحدثت زيارة رمرم للسعودية حراكاً كبيراً بين روابط مشجعي المريخ بالمملكة حتى تتنافس فيما بينها لدعم الأحمر وبلغت محصلة اليوم الأول 80 مليون جنيه, ويتوقع أن تنهال التبرعات من جميع الروابط بما يساعد المجلس على حل كل المديونيات والوفاء بالالتزامات ومقابلة تحديات هذه المرحلة المهمة في تاريخ المريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدي 
 عمر الجندي
فوز مستحق

*حقق المريخ المطلوب و استطاع ان يقهر الاهلي في دياره بثنائية ابدع فيها فرسان المريخ عن طريق ضفر براسية جميلة في الشوط الاول و هدف للمتألق دوما رمضان عجب

*مباراة شهدت تألق لافت للساحر الوك اكيج و المقاتل الشرس ابراهيم جعفر 

*توقعنا ان يمارس الحكم ما ظل يمارسه معظم الحكام و قد كان بحيث تحامل الحكم على المريخ و جامل الاهلي في حالة طرد واضحة و تغاضى الحكم عن طرد لاعب الاهلي

*و كما توقعت فقد عجز الخرطوم الوطني عن تحقيق الفوز على الهلال و واصل مسيرته الطويلة في الممتاز دون ان يحقق اى نتيجة فوز على الهلال

*مباراة المريخ جاءت عكس التوقع بسبب البعد عن التنافس و الاعداد الذي لم يكتمل و لكن عشمنا ان يمضى الفريق للافضل قبل مباراة القمة

صدى ثان

*يعتبر السيد حسن عبدالسلام الشهير بالصاقعة أحد القلائل الذين تولوا منصب أمين الخزانة بنادي المريخ وحقق نجاحات عديدة في ذلك الزمان.

*وضع بصمته .. ومن منا لا يذكر فى ايام التسجيلات وأحد  الاداريين (صلاح ادريس) يصرح بأعلى صوته بأن عنتر سيصبح لاعبا للهلال.

*ويعبر لأكثر من ذلك ويحلف بالطلاق.

*بينما الصاقعة وبكل هدوء وثقة يكمل الاجراءات الرسمية بتوقيع عنتر في كشوفات المريخ .

*وتبعه كل من بدر الدين قلق وصلاح الامير ويوسف الصيني بالتوقيع في الكوكب الاحمر.

*في ذلك الحين لم يكن يجرؤ احد على خطف أي لاعب من المريخ.

*مرت الايام .. وترجل الصاقعة من الديار الحمراء .. الا ان ذكراه تتردد كلما حان موعد التسجيلات.

*حالياً توجد مبادرة من ثلاثي الاتحاد العام معتصم وشمس الدين وعطا المنان لعودة الصاقعة الى حظيرة العمل الاداري من بوابة نائب رئيس الاتحاد العام.

*من خلال الجمعية العمومية المرتقبة نهاية الشهر الجاري.

*بلا شك فان حسن عبدالسلام مكسب كبير …ويحظى بثقة العديد من الاتحادات المحلية ويتمتع بخبرة ادارية بعد ان عركته الايام بالعمل في عطبرة والمريخ والاتحاد المحلي.

*القاعدة الرياضية تجاوبت مع حراك الثلاثي لعودة الصاقعة .. وباذن الله ستشهد الايام القادمة أخباراً سارة بعد اتضاح الرؤية .

صدى عالمي

تمكن منتخب سلوفاكيا من التهام الدب الروسي منذ الشوط الاول بهدفين يعتبر الهدف الثاني من أجمل اهداف البطولة.

لا كبير في كرة القدم الا بالعطاء داخل الملعب ..صيحة اطلقها لاعبو سلوفاكيا وطبقوها على ارض الواقع.

اليوم لقاء من العيار الثقيل بين انجلترا وويلز.. صراع داخلي بين واين رونى وغاريث بل..معركة بين مانشستر يوناتيد وريال مدريد لحصد النقاط للارتقاء للأمام.

وستحظى مباراة الالمان وبولندا بمتابعة من كل عشاق المستديرة .

ليفاندوفسكي كل الانظار تتجه نحوه.. مهاجم بولندا والبايرن ميونيخ يلعب اليوم وهو مجرد من العواطف يسعى لفوز بلاده فى المقام الاول رغم الضغوطات وزملائه لاعبي البايرن في كل الخطوط.

الماكينات الالمانية تسعى للتفوق لتخفيف الضغط الاعلامي والجماهيري على اللاعبين عقب الاداء الباهت في المباراة الاولى.

ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل فى القلب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم :
: التيجاني محمد احمد
الدنيا صيام يا الفاضل ابو شنب

استطاع المريخ ان يحسم اللقاء معركة شندي بهدفين نظيفين في مباركة شهدت لعب على الاجسام و كالعادة كان حكم صلاح ضعيف الشخصية لم يستطع اشهار البطاقة الصفراء الثانية لمدافع الاهلي صدام
يعاني المريخ من غيابات كثيرة و الاعداد لم يكتمل بعد بالرغم من ان الفريق ادى مباريتين اعداديتين و هناك ايضا حكام صلاح احمد صالح و الذين لديهم دور كبير في نتائج الهلال الايجابية
الاحتجاج القبيح الذي مارسه لاعبي اهلي شندي بعد نهاية الشوط الاول و جهازهم الاداري مع الحكم قصدوا به التأثير على حكم المباراة و هز ثقته بنفسه و كان على الحكم ان يشهر البطاقة الصفراء في الاحتجاجات القبيحة
اثر هذا الاحتجاج على الحكم و مما زاد الطين بله هو توقف اللعب بسبب حصب الجمهور لأرضية الملعب في مشهد قبيح لم نتعود عليه من اهل شندي و في الغالب فهو من فئة مندسة لا تتبع لجمهور اهلي شندي و رجالها
الشكوى التى تقدم بها الاهلي شندي في عدم قانونية مشاركة الوك اكيج لا تشبه اهل شندي و لا طباعهم و مثل هذه العادة القبيحة الذميمة معروف مصدرها و من اوعز بالفكرة و من يقف وراءها و سيخيب مسعاهم بإذن الله
متوقع جداً ان يحدث ما حدث ليلة البارحة من الفاضل ابوشنب و هو يواصل مساعدة الهلال بالباطل بمنحه ركلة جزاء غريبة من تمثيل واضح و هكذا تتواصل هدايا حكام صلاح التى لم تنقطع عن الهلال
و شاهدنا الحكم الدولي الفاضل ابوشنب يذبح العدالة في عز رمضان و الدنيا صيام و يمنح مدلل الاتحاد و معشوق الحكام ضربة جزاء في الشوط الاول حتى يقصم بها ظهر الخرطوم الوطني و لكن عدالة السماء افشلت مخطط ابوشنب
لم يكن غريباً ان يجود ابوشنب بركلة جزاء غير مستحقه للهلال في عز رمضان و الدنيا صيام و لكن الله في يا ابو شنب
متى لعب الهلال و لم يجد الدعم من حكام صلاح و متى احتجّ لاعبي الهلال بصورة سافرة و لم يستطع الحكم ان يتعامل معهم كما فعل الحكم الافريقي و الذي اوقف مساوي بسبب احتجاجه القبيح
الا يستحي الفاضل ابو شنب من تقديم مثل هذه الهدايا افلا يحترم الرجل تاريخه و مشواره الطويل مع التحكيم و وصوله لتحكيم مباريات افريقية مهمة
و كما توقعنا لم يخذلنا الخرطوم الوطني باستسلامه الغريب و السهل للهلال و هو يستقبل هدف في غاية السهولة لتستمر معاناة و استسلام و خضوع و خنوع الخرطوم الوطني للهلال
ظل اعلام كردنة يهاجم والي ولاية الخرطوم و هددوه فقط لمجرد ان الوالى حريص على ولايته و مواطني الولاية و اندية ولايته فياترى ما هو رأى والى ولاية الخرطوم في تزوير و خرق رقم وطني دفعت الدولة مبالغ طائلة لتأمينه و حمايته و كيف سيضمن و الى ولاية الخرطوم ان لا يتم تزوير رقم وطني آخر ضمن نطاق ولايته
سؤال برئ : هل سمع والى ولاية الخرطوم و وزير العدل و المدعي العام بقضية التزوير في الرقم الوطنى و التى طرفها لاعب الهلال الذي تمت اعارته لحى الوادي نيالا داخل ولاية الخرطوم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*:: بهدوء 
علم الدين هاشم ::
فوز ومكاسب بالجملة 

حقق المريخ فوزا صعبا على اهلي شندى فى عقر داره ووسط جماهيره الغاضبة والمنفعلة دائما وانتزع ثلاث نقاط ربما تكون هى الاغلي فى ظل الظروف التى عاشها المريخ وعانى منها كثيرا طوال الفترة الماضية واستمرت معه حتى قبل ايام من موعد المباراة ابرزها غياب ثلاثة من محترفيه وعدد من عناصره الاساسية التى ظل يعتمد عليها منذ الموسم الماضى بسبب  الاصابات و الازمة المالية التى اصابت المريخ وشددت عليه الخناق وكادت ان تنهى موسمه قبل اوانه لولا الجهود الكبيرة والمخلصة التى بذلها اعضاء مجلس الشورى وشخصيات حادبة على مصلحة النادى كانت من نتائجها عودة جمال الوزالي علي راس لجنة تسيير جديدة بدأت عملها بقوة ( الدفع الرباعي ) خاصة فيما يتعلق بالحلول السريعة فى معالجة الازمة المالية ومنح اللاعبين مستحقاتهم المالية المتأخرة مما اشاع قدرا كبيرا من الارتياح وسط اللاعبين انعكس ذلك على ادائهم فى مباراة الامس وعلى حماسهم وروحهم القتالية حتى تحقق الفوز المهم على فريق النمور الذى يحفظ له التاريخ دائما بانه عنيد وشرس امام اندية القمة التى طالما انتزع منها نقاطا غالية واذاق جماهيرها مرارة الحنظل . 
من كل النواحي فان انتصار المريخ  بهدفي ضفر ورمضان عجب فى ظل الظروف التى مرت بالزعيم يعتبر فوزا ثمينا يمكن تقييمه بستة نقاط من خلال حجم المكاسب التى حققها الفريق بالامس وهو تحت قيادة جهاز فنى جديد وكذلك عناصر حديثة ترتدى شعار المريخ لاول مرة فى مباراة تنافسية ,, صحيح ان مشاركة هذه الاسماء الجديدة كانت اضطرارية بسبب النقص الذى يعانى منه المريخ كما ذكرت طوال الفترة السابقة ,, فكل المتابعين للمريخ كانوا يتخوفون من فشل اللاعبين الجدد امام خصم عنيد مثل اهلي شندى ,, ولكن جاءت النتائج عكس ذلك حيث نجح صلاح نمر فى ان يكتب اسمه بمداد من الذهب فى متوسط الدفاع ولم يؤثر وجوده على اداء زميله امير كمال وانما شكل معه ثنائية لاتختلف عن تلك الثنائية بين امير وعلى جعفر او ضفر او علاء الدين يوسف وكذلك نجح ابراهيم جعفر فى اختبار المحور وكان سدا منيعا مع علاء الدين على الاقل فى اللحظات التى تعرض فيها المريخ الى ضغط هجومي من اهلي شندى واكد بانه ايضا صفقة رابحة ومميزة يمكن ان يضيف الكثير فى الجولات القادمة مع استمرار مشاركته فى المباريات التنافسية لمزيد من الصقل والتجانس مع بقية زملائه ,, اما الابنوسي الوك اكيج رغم خروجه فى الشوط الثانى الا انه اظهر مهارات عالية وقدرات مميزة فى وسط الملعب وكان له دور كبير فى  الاداء الهجومي فى الشوط الاول رغم انه تعرض لرقابة وضغط من دفاع اهلي شندى الا انه قام باداء واجباته كاملة دون نقصان ,, ومايقال عن اكيج ينطبق ايضا على خالد النعسان الذى لم يقصر فى سد الفراغ الذى تركه زميله بكرى المدينة فى الضغط الهجومى الذى لم يوقفه سوى الاداء العنيف من لاعبي الاهلي لاسيما فى الشوط الثانى . 
جميع نجوم المريخ كانت لهم بصمة واضحة فى الفوز المستحق الذى حققه الفريق الا ان المعز محجوب تفوق عليهم بالخبرة والثبات وهو ينقذ المريخ من اهداف محققة على مدار الشوطين ونجح فى الحفاظ على الشباك الحمراء نظيفة مما عززالثقة فى الدفاع وجعله يلعب مرتاحا وبتركيز عال جدا ,, فقد بدد المعز كل المخاوف التى سبقت المباراة بسبب عدم مشاركة جمال سالم الذى عاد متأخرا للخرطوم ولم يشارك فى التدريبات الاخيرة التى اجراها الفريق . 
 اخيرا نؤكد بانه فى ظل الظروف التى عانى منها المريخ وغياب عدد من لاعبيه والتحاق البعض متاخرا بفترة الاعداد الاخيرة كان من الطبيعى ان يظهر الاعياء والارهاق على عدد من اللاعبين فى الشوط الثانى مع ارتفاع الاداء العنيف للاعبي الاهلي العنيد ,, الا ان ذلك لم يؤثر على المستوى العام للفريق وحتى الاخطاء الفردية فى خط الظهر او فى وسط الملعب لم تنتقص من الاداء العام الذى اثمر عن هذا الفوز والعودة من شندى بنقاط غالية منحت المريخ دفعة معنوية قوية قبل مواجهة الهلال فى الجولة القادمة التى ستكون نتيجتها حاسمة فى الصراع على مركز الصدارة واشتعال المنافسة عموما بين الفريقين فى الدورة الثانية .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*:: فيتو 
 سامر العمرابي ::
كوارث لجنة ونسي

كشف العقد المبرم بين لجنة التسيير الماضية ومدرب الفريق البلجيكي لوك ايمال عن قصور إداري كبير وعدم خبرة واضحة يدفع النادي ثمنها غاليا الآن.
نص العقد  الذي صاغه امين المال الرشيد الطاهر على مبلغ عشرين ألف دولار حافز التأهل إلى دور الستة عشر في سابقة غير معهودة.
والغريب أن امين المال الذي صدع رؤوسنا بالمؤسسية والشفافية لم يذكر في مؤتمره الصحفي مستحقات المدرب البلجيكي وهو ادرى الناس بها.
لم يتسلم لوك عشرة آلاف دولار من جملة ثلاثة عشر ألف دولار مرتب شهر أبريل إضافة إلى مرتب شهر مايو علاوة على حافز التأهل الغريب بخلاف قيمة التذاكر التي ظل يتلقى الوعود بشأنها.
رددت كثيرا أن الطريقة التي يتعامل بها امين المال السابق ستقود المريخ إلى كارثة نسبة لعدم خبرته بالعمل الرياضي ورفضه تقبل النصائح والاحساس الدائم بأن لجنته مستهدفة.
الآن يعاني جابسون من آثار الإصابة التي تعرض لها وأجرى عملية جراحية بسببها ثم شارك قبل اكتمال شفائه وكلنا شاهدناه لايستطيع إكمال التدريبات في المغرب.
وراجي الذي تم إهمال إصابته وظل متوقفا عن اللعب عقب مباراة وفاق سطيف بعد أن ارهقته ملاحقة أعضاء اللجنة من أجل السفر سيخضع إلى عملية في القاهرة وسيغيب أيضا لفترة جديدة.
ستعاني لجنة الوالي كثيرا في معالجة آثار لجنة ونسي نفسيا وفنيا وإداريا وماليا وتحتاج إلى وقت طويل لتدارك ذلك.
نحمد للمدرب البلجيكي ايمال انه شخصية محترمة بغض النظر عن الاختلاف في قيمته الفنية ونحفظ له أن قاد المريخ في ظروف صعبة.
قبول المدرب بالتسوية للحصول على مستحقاته يستوجب الشكر والتقدير وهو الذي ضرب مثالا للتضحية في مباراة مراكش عندما أخفى وفاة والده وتماسك حتى نهاية المباراة.
يجب على الوالي أن يرد المبادرة بأجمل منها للبلجيكي.

انتخابات نار
اقترب الموعد المحدد لانتخابات اتحاد الكرة وتلوح في الأفق نذر حرب وصراعات لم يتم الكشف عنها رسميا حتى الآن. 
مجموعة الدكتور معتصم جعفر موقفها قوي جدا حتى الآن وتعتبر هي الأقرب للحفاظ على مناصبها كاملة وباكتساح.
ولكن لو تمت اجازة قانون الرياضة الجديد ستكون في موقف لايحسد عليه يصعب معه إعادة تكوين المجموعة من جديد لمواجهة التطورات.
إجازة القانون تعني أن الانتخابات في منصبي الرئيس والنائب فقط وهذا الأمر سيضع معتصم جعفر في خيارات صعبة.
مهمة اختيار النائب لن تكون سهلة..ولكن بحسابات الانتخابات والأصوات والتأثير يعتبر أسامة عطا المنان هو الأوفر حظا من الطريفي ومجدي شمس الدين.
بالتأكيد ستكون هناك مجموعة أخرى وترشح تسريبات عن ترشح حسن عبدالسلام ومحمد سيداحمد سويا وينتظران إكمال المجموعة.
التجارب أثبتت أن دخول أي مجموعة في اللحظات الأخيرة سيجعل فوزها صعبا خاصة في مواجهة معتصم وأسامة. 
اتحاد الخرطوم يساند مجموعة جعفر ولن يقبل باي محاولة لإدخال رئيسه السابق حسن عبدالسلام ضمن المجموعة والتضحية بالطريفي الصديق وستكون موازنات مريخ هلال حاضرة.
في الانتظار..انتخابات من نار.. والايام القادمة ستكشف الأسرار.

خواتيم
حقق المريخ فوزا معنويا مهما على النمور أمس. 
أي حديث عن سوء المستوى غير منطقي حاليا.
عانى الفريق كثيرا في الفترة الماضية وظروفه معلومة للجميع. 
ونشكر للجهاز الفني بقيادة برهان ومحسن الشجاعة في الاختيار. 
دفع برهان بالعناصر الأكثر جاهزية وتشكيلة شابة ممزوجة بالخبرة.
لم يخيب الرباعي صلاح نمر وإبراهيم جعفر والوك والنعسان ثقة مدربيهم.
ماشاء الله على ابراهيم جعفر.. لاعب صغير السن بعقلية الكبار.
المعز لعب بمسؤولية وبدد كل المخاوف قبل المباراة. 
ظاهرة الاحتجاج العنيف على التحكيم ومحاولات الاعتداء على لاعبي المريخ أصبحت مألوفة في شندي.
شكوى النمور في قانونية مشاركة الوك فطيرة.
ألم يسمعوا بقرار لجنة شؤون اللاعبين الأخير واعتماد تسجيل اللاعب؟
ليس هناك مبرر لحالة العداء بين اهلي شندي والمريخ. 
ثنائية ضفر وعجب أجمل استقبال للجنة الوالي.
فوز جميل يهئ الأجواء قبل قمة رمضان. 
والهلال الذي شاهدناه أمس من السهل الفوز عليه.
تواضع مستوى الخرطوم الوطني المستمر أمام الهلال محير.

ختام وسلام
بركاتك يابرهان..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*:: من هنا وهناك 
هيثم صديق ::
نمر يهزم النمور

صلاح نمر غلب صلاح ادريس

نمر غلب النمور

كالعادة المريخ فوز واجادة

والنيلين حولتنا للمنوعات

اذاعات لابسة قميص تلفزيون

ومعلق اسماعيل عطا المنان

يا اخوانا الدنيا رمضان

والفاضل ابو بلنت ما قصر

قال ليك اب شنب مشوا ليه ناس الهلال ضيوف

اكرمهم بعصير وبلنت

و

بمبان رمضان حلو

رمضان عجب

ورمضان كريم

الاهلي مرق من هزيمة كبيرة

عرفها.. واشتكي اكيج

اكيج لسه شكواتو وراء

مريخ ممتاز

ناقص مصعب عمر

اقترح لقدام الغاء القميص رقم 12

في شهر 12

الخلصنا من سفاري يخلصنا منو

يوم 20 نحن غالبين

خطوة عديلة يا جعفر

ابراهيم جعفر حاجة تمام

احمر …احذر

المريخ غلب اهلي شندي

والفاضل غلب الخرطوم

بذا يحافظ الحكام علي الصدارة

معز كان نجما.. شراسة ورشاقة

وقون لضفر يعني ضمان النصر

مفروض مما ضفر يجيب قون الحكم مفروض ينهيها

لكن صلاح نمر عاجبني

بتاع كلو

انقضاض ونجاض

وهدوء

ملامح المريخ عادت

الوالي عاد

الانتصارات عادت

وهناك…رتينزة الحكام رامية

ادوارد سادومبا

الطاهر سادومبا

والفاضل سادومبا

انقذهم الفاضل

الكروت الاداها للاعبي الخرطوم اكتر من جركانات موية العطشانين

علي كل حال…هذا افضل حال

مجلس جديد

ومريخ جديد

بلا الرشيد الطاهر وبلا الريح علي

برهان ورمضان ونعسان …

مباراة رقاق باللبن

الدماعة بكونوا خافوا من الافطار

واستشعروا الاخطار

العقرب حالتو مافي

العقرب حالتو جاهز للقمة

انا خايف الكاردينال يحرق الكسكتة والعمة

و

شكرا لاذاعة التلفزيون علي البث العجيب

شكرا للفاضل ابو بلنت

شكرا لاكيج…

اكيج لسه ما فتح…الافتتاح بتاع هو يوم 20

ابقوا جاهزين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيض الخاطر
ياسر المنا
بركات جمال انتصار وقتال 
0 تجاوز المريخ أمس عقبة مهمة في الدوري، وكسب ثلاث نقاط غالية أمام فريق شرس، وطموح في ظروف صعبة، ومعقدة، وتغييرات فنية، وإدارية.
0 دخلت الفرقة الحمراء المباراة وهي تعاني من غياب عدد مؤثر من العناصر التي ظلت تشارك في الفترة الماضية ودخول وجوه جديدة إلى التشكيلة.
0 لعبت الروح المعنوية دورا كبيرا في حسم المريخ لموقعة النمور الصعبة، وفي ظل تعبئة ظهرت في أداء لاعبي الأهلي في الملعب، وجماهيره في المدرجات.
0 دعمت روح التغيير الفرقة الحمراء، وكانت حاضرة في المباراة، وتعدّ من أبرز أسباب تجاوز (فخ شندي)، وعبوره بسلام.
0 جنى المريخ ثمار الاستقرار، وعودة الدوافع، والحوافز، والروح القتالية، مع عودة الوالي؛ ليثبت شرعا أن وجود جمال ضمان للجودة، والانتصار.
0 استثمر لاعبو المريخ الأجواء الجديدة، ومهدوا لأنفسهم مسيرة قوية عامرة بالنتائج الإيجابية، وكسب التفاف ودعم الجماهير الوفية في المباراة المهمة المقبلة.
0 قياسا بالظروف التي عانى منها المريخ والتغييرات الفنية وظهور وجوه جديدة يعدّ الأداء جيدا وخطوة نحو المزيد من التجانس وتجاوز السلبيات والأخطاء.
0 جاء الفوز على نمور شندي في وقته؛ ليعزز من المعنويات، ويوحد الصفوف خلف الكيان، ويسارع الخطى لتنفيذ المشاريع الكبيرة، والطموحة.
0 اصطاد المريخ أكثر من عصفور بحجر على الأصعدة الإدارية والفنية، واستقبال مزدوج للإدارة الجديدة، والمدرب الوطني برهان تية.
0 ستشكل وقائع المباراة نقاطا مهمة في دفتر الجهاز الفني، وتوضح ما يجب عليه أن ينفذه من عمل؛ لتجهيز الفريق لمواجهة الفريق الأزرق في القمة.
0 الفوز يضاعف من مسؤولية الصفوة في النفرة المقترحة في الأيام المقبلة لتأتي وفق التوقعات، وتتجاوز بعض الخلافات التي ظهرت حول توقيتها.
0 كان يمكن للمباراة أن تخرج خالية من المشاهد السالبة، وبعض الشغب في الشهر الفضيل، وتجسد علاقات الناديين التي لم تخرج يوما عن مبادئ التنافس الشريف.
0 حاول بعض الجمهور أن يفسد اللقاء، ويشوه علاقات الود والاحترام بين المريخ والنمور دون أن تكون هناك أسباب منطقية تدعو إلى تلك التصرفات.
0 استحق المريخ الفوز عن جدارة واستحقاق بنجاحه في الوصول إلى الشباك في توقيت مثالي عن طريق نجمه ضفر، وسجل عجب هدف إطفاء جذوة حماس الأهلاوية في الوقت المناسب.
0 هدفان لا شك فيهما ولا شبه تسلل أو أي أمر آخر، وعلى العكس تضرر المريخ بشكل أكبر من قرارات الحكم الذي استعاد فورمته، وسيطر على المباراة بعد أن كادت تخرج عن سيطرته.
0 ظهرت بعض السلبيات في الأداء الأحمر خاصة في الشوط الأول تمثلت في الفراغ بين الوسط والدفاع، وهو ما منح النمور فرصة تشكيل الخطورة، وبناء الهجمات.
0 يحسب للغاني كوفي دورا رائعا في دعم الهجوم وتعويض غياب العقرب وتراوري عبر لمساته الجميلة.
0 كوفي يستحق حافز إضافي بوصفه الأجنبي الوحيد الذي وجد وشارك واستفاد المريخ من خدماته.

0 عصير الكلام
0 استحق لاعبو المريخ حافز رمرم.
0 رمرم حافز للنمور وللقمة عائد بمياه زمزم.
0 وجه إداري جديد سخي وصاحب فكر كبير.
0 رمرم دينمو مثله وإبراهيم جعفر.
0 تسجيلات المريخ ناجحة إدارية وفنية.
0 تسجيلات الوالي الجديدة مية المية.
0 تأثر الحكم بالإرهاب وتساهل مع عنف لاعبي الأهلي شندي.
0 اعتدى صدام على إبراهيم أمام الحكم.
0 اكتفى بالأصفر وظلم جعفر.
0 لا يوجد سبب لاستمرار صدام في الملعب.
0 أعاق اللاعب المتهور العجب بعنف مخالفة كان يستحق عليها الطرد.
0 إبراهيم جعفر إضافة ومكسب.
0 لاعب نشيط وسريع ومقاتل.
0 ضفر رأسية تخصصية.
0 استحق المعز المشاركة والظهور بعد غياب.
0 الحارس المخضرم اجتهد وما قصر أبدا.
0 استمرار الروح القتالية يعني توهج وسطوع أحمر قادم.
0 شكرا لاعبي المريخ على السهرة الرمضانية.
0 السحور شهي ولذيذ في شندي.
0 آخر سطر.. هجم النمر.
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

صيحة 
موسى مصطفى 
احانب المريخ في الميزان 

تبقت اقل من 4 ايام من مباراة القمة ضد الهلال في بطولة الدوري الممتاز و لا زال عددا من لاعبي المريخ يجوبون عواص افريقية بسبب عدم الانضباط الذي يعيشه المريخ.
غياب لاعبين مؤثرين ومهمين او احضارهم با كيفية للعب مع الفريق في مباريات مهمة يمثل عشوائية و عدم مؤسسية التي رفعت لجنة التسيير الجديدة شعار الحرب عليها و تفعيل كافة اللائحة.
المريخ فقد في مباراة امس ضد الاهلي شندي معظم لاعبيه الاجانب و هذا يعد عدم انضباط فمهما كان قدرات اللاعب الاجنبي او موهبته فلابد من ان تكون هيبة النادي و اسمه و مجلسه .
ندرك ان لجنة تسيير المريخ فشلت في تدارك الملفات و تحقيق النجاح بغض النظر عن ضيق الفترة و لكن ان يتواجد كل اللاعبين الاجانب خارج الخرطوم و الفريق مقبل على مباراة مهمة ضد الهلال يعد سقوط مهني وفني واداري.
كان هم كل ابناء المريخ دخول مجلس الادارة و ليس التحضير للفريق و تهيئته لمباراة القمة بل وصل الامر بهم لطلب تأجيل مباراة القمة بعد ان نجحوا في تأجيل مباراة الهلال كادوقلي 
مؤسف ان يصل المريخ لمرحلة التهرب من المباريات بسبب عدم انضباط لاعبيه .
اللائحة يجب ان تفعل على كل اللاعبين سوى ان كانوا وطنيين او اجانب حتى يكون للمريخ كلمته وهيبته
متفرقات 
نادر مالك لم يصدق نفسه انه اصبح عضوا بلجنة تسيير المريخ 
قبل اعتماد الخطوة رسميا وتوزيع الحقائق اخذ نادر التقاط الصور و توزيع المهام على اعضاء القطاع الشاب.
نادر صاحب تجربة فاشلة في ادارة القطاع الرياضي و تجربة النهضة التي حاول ان يطبقها على المريخ فشلت
النهضة التي اتت باحمد يوسف وعمر محمد عبد الله و الجندي عقمت تمام و لن تستطيع ان تأتي بعمر جديد و لا جندي آخر !!
الانقلاب على جمال الوالي ظهر في اول اجتماع 
الفرد وزعوا الحقائب بينما لم يصدق الجدد خبر تعيينهم وهم يلتقطون الصور !!
المريخ يحتاج الى قروش و ليس صور اخي نادر مالك
ومن يملك المال وحده يستطيع ان يسير امور النادي 
اي قطاع يجب ان يصرف على نفسه و الا فعلي نادر ان يستقيل اليوم قبل الغد و يعود الى حيث احلامه بمشاريع فشل في انزاله ارض الواقع وهرول الى التعيين !!
اخيرا
مباراة القمة على الابواب و كفاية مجاملات
المريخ فريق كبير و يجب ان يدار بالمؤسسية و حكاية جمع اللاعبين لاقناعهم بالانتظار لحين مباراة النمور امر مؤسف و لا يشبه قيادات المريخ
اخيرا جدا
ان صبر نجوم المريخ في مباراة النمور فلن يصبروا بقية المباريات
القاش يقلل النقاش و نحن في عصر الاحتراف و من لا يملك المال عليه ان يفسح المجال لغيره 
24 رجل فشلوا في توفير اموال اوكرا وجابسون 
حكمة و الله وحكاية




الزول ما عنده اى موقف ثابت يا راجل قبل اسبوع قلت لاعبين لا يستحقون واليوم تبكى على عدم منح هؤلاء مرتباتهم وبعدين جماعتك كانوا بيوعدوا بالشهور وما بيفوا!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اهلي شندي يشكو المريخ في ألوك


تقدم الاهلي شندي بإعتراض علي مشاركة لاعب المريخ ألوك اكيج قبل انطلاقة المباراة التي جمعت الطرفين مساء امس بشندي في الدوري الممتاز .. وسيتقدم اليوم بشكوي رسمية لاتحاد الكرة مصحوبة بالمستندات التي تدعم شكواه في عدم قانونية قيد اللاعب في كشوفات المريخ.




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا تو مستندات أوعكم يكون صورة جوازو المع مقبول و لا كرت الحمى الصفراء
الناس دي هُبل لدرجة ما معقولة عايزين يضيعوا قروشهم ساكت
قال مستندات قال 
إلا تذكرة البص السافر بيهو شندي
أو اتصلوا بالدق الدلجة محمد عبد الماجد يمكن يكون عندو منديل كلينكس حق أكيج

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
فرحة في شندي .. وحسرة في أم درمان

# إستعاد المريخ توازنه تماماً بتحقيقه الفوز الكبير .. نعم الفوز الكبير على أهلي شندي بثنائية ضفر ورمضان عجب
# وحينما نقول حقق الفو الكبير فنحن لا نعني به عدد الأهداف وإنما نعني به القيمة المعنوية الكبيرة للفوز وأثره على الوضع المريخي العام
# الفوز على أهلي شندي يعني ترتيب البيت المريخي بدرجة كبيرة لان المريخ كان في حاجة كبيرة لمثل الأنتصار الذي تحقق امس
# خاض المريخ مباراة بالغة التعقيد من حيث جاهزية اللاعبين حيث الغيابات الكبيرة للأساسيين فهناك غياب جمال سالم وراجي عبد العاطي وسالمون جابسون وتراوري وبكري المدينة أي أن المريخ دخل المباراة وهو فاقد تماماً للمقدمة الهجومية مما إضطر برهان تية ومعاونه محسن سيد لتوليف رمضان والنعسان في المقدمة الهجومية
# من أكبر إيجابيات فوز الأمس مشاركة ثلاثة عناصر من نجوم التسجيلات وهم صلاح نمر وإبراهيم جعفر وألوك أكيج وقدم الثلاثي أـوارق إعتماده رسمياً ولعل موجة الإصابات والغيابات كانت في مصلحة النجوم الجدد حيث سنحت لهم فرصة المشاركة وإنتهزوها ونجحوا بدرجة الإمتياز
# أيضاً من الإيجابيات الكبيرة في ملحمة الأمس التألق الكبير للحارس الخبرة المعز محجوب الذي قدم واحدة من أجمل وافضل مبارياته في السنوات الأخيرة ووقف سداً منيعاً لكل هجمات الأهلى وأنقذ أهدافاً محققة فكان نجماً بارزاً
# نعتقد أن ثنائي الجهاز الفني برهان ومحسن أدارا المباراة بإمتياز يُحسب لهما ونجحا بتفوق في أول تجربة لهما وكانت خارج الديار وأمام خصم شرس وقوي
# من يتحدثون عن الغيابات في فرقة الأهلى شندي نقول لهم أن غيابات المريخ تفوق الغيابات في الأهلي حيث كانت غيابات المريخ في كل الخطوط
# النجم أحمد عبد الله ضفر يقدم أفضل المستويات هذا الموسم على المستويين الأفريقي والمحلي وضفر أينما وقع نفع وبالأمس شارك على الطرف اليمين وأحرز هدفاً مبكراً ومن قبل شارك في عمق الدفاع وقدم أحلى المستويات
# وضفر من طينة اللاعبين الجادين والمجتهدين داخل الملعب فهو لا يعرف الإستهتار أبداً وطيلة مشاركاته لم نلحظ له حالة تراخٍ واحدة
# بجانب ضفر تألق النمر صلاح وهو يؤدي لأول مرة بجانب أمير كال في قلب الدفاع وبمستواه أمام النمور أمس طمأن نمر المريخاب كثيراً بعد أن عاشوا أياماً عصيبة مع ضعف مشكلة قلب الدفاع
# حكم المباراة كان متميزاً للغاية وأدارها بهدوء بعيد عن التشنج كما يفعل بعض حكام صلاح في مباريات المريخ خاصة الولائية
# المهم أن المريخ نجح في تحقيق فوز غالٍ كسب به عشرات العصافير والحمد لله من قبل ومن بعد على ما تحقق من فوز
# ومطلوب من كل أهل المريخ العمل بقوة لمباراة القمة في العشرين من هذا الشهر على ملعب الهلال ومطلوب دخول اللاعبين معسكر مقفول بالمعني الحقيقي لمعنى مقفول ومطلوب عدم منح الاذن لأي لاعب لمغادرة المعسكر لأي ظرف وأي لاعب يحاول أو يتجرأ على الخروج نطالب بإبعاده فوراً من المباراة لأن الإنضباط هو أساس تحقيق النتائج الإيجابية
# المريخ أصبح يضم عدداً من المواهب والخيارات في الخانات على قفا من يشيل ولذلك مطلوب الحسم وأي لاعب يفرط في خانته لن يتمكن من العودة لها بسهولة أو ربما لا يقوى على إستعادتها نهائياً
توقيعات متفرقة ..
# في الخرطوم نجا الهلال من هزيمة مؤكدة أمام الخرطوم الوطني وظهر الهلال في الشوط الثاني كحمل وديع وضعيف حيث فقد مخزونه اللياقي تماما وإستسلم تماماً للأولاد ولولا الحظ لما ظفر الهلال بنقطة واحدة
# من خلال مباراة الأمس نتوقع أن يطالب أهل الهلال بتأجيل القمة المقبلة بسبب عدم جاهزية فريقهم بعد ما شاهدناه بالأمس
# الحكم الفاضل أبو شنب إحتسب ركلة جزاء غير صحيحة للهلال كالعادة من تمثيلية واضحة لكاريكا والذي وضح أن رأي فاطمة الصادق والرشيد علي عمر حوله ومطالبتهم بشطبه صحيح تماماً
# كاريكا لم يعد لديه ما يقدمه للهلال ولذلك لم نستغرب ذهابه للإتحاد العام وتجديده لعقده مع الهلال دون أن يطلبوا منه التجديد
# المهم أن الهلال وجد حكام صلاح في الخدمة وهم يمنحونه ركلة جزاء ويغضون الطرف عن إنذار الجزارين خاصة عمار الدمازين الذي إن وجد حكماً شجاعاً ونزيها لما أكمل مباراة واحدة لأن هذا اللاعب لا يجيد غير اللعب على أجسام الخصوم ورغم ذلك جامله أبو شنب كثيراً وتفرج عليه وهو يمارس جزارته الغريبة والعجيبة
# المدعوم لن تأتيه (عوجة) في ظل وجود حكام صلاح ومطلوب من أهل المريخ الثورة على الحكام حتى في إدارتهم لمباريات الهلال لأن المريخ هو المتضرر الأكبر من محاباة الحكام على خلفية أنه المنافس الأول للهلال على البطولات المطروحة
# جماهير الهلال خرجت وهي حزينة ومتحسرة على حال فريقها المتهالك والصعيف والخوف ملأ دواخلها من مباراة القمة المرتقبة خاصة بعد تألق نجوم التسجيلات في المريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواجه الهلال من دون المحترفين


أكد المدرب العام لفريق المريخ  محسن سيد في تصريحات خص بها موقع سبورت أون لاين بعد مباراة الامس الاربعاء بين المريخ والاهلي شندي بأنه بات من حكم المؤكدإستبعاد الثلاثي الاجنبي النيجيري سالمون جابسون والمالي ما مادور تراوري والغاني أوغستين أوكرا علي الرغم من وصول الاخير يوم الاربعاء وإنضمام لتدريب الفريق اليوم الخميس .

وأضاف محسن سيكون من الظلم الدفع بالمحترفين الذين كانوا بعيدين عن بداية الإعداد علي حساب اللاعبين الوطنين اللذين كانو يتدربون بإنتظام في الفترة الماضية .


مؤكداً بأن كوفي فقط هو من سيكون متاح في مباراة القمة ، أما بالنسبة للحارس جمال سالم فإن وضعه سيحدده مدرب الحراس مراد السالمي .

وتفيد متابعات موقع سبورت أون لاين بأن فرصة المعز محجوب قوية جدا في التواجد في مباراة القمة يوم الاثنين المقبل بعد تألقه في مباراة أهلي شندي أمس الاربعاء وقيادته للفريق للفوز بهدفين دون رد .
*

----------

